# Help! Problems with SwissVax Detailing in Knaresborough



## jayswiss

Evening All,

I was hoping I could get some guidance with regards to an ongoing issue I have with SwissVax Head Office in Knaresborough after they 'detailed' my car. This has been going on since mid-July 2010 and there seems to be no end in sight.

*A Summary:*

*[1]*
After arranging an appointment for a full detail, I took my car to SwissVax HQ, over in Knaresborough, Monday 12/07/2010. The round trip was over 360 miles. However, SV gave me a Golf as a courtesy car so I could get back home. I was told to come back on Wednesday 14/07/2010 to pick the car up. First impressions were good. SV HQ was nice, lots of old 911's in their showroom, professional and helpful staff who gave me a heads up on the detailing process which I felt was a nice touch.

*[2]*
On 16/07/2010, I went to pick up my car. The weather was fairly dull and there was no direct sun light. However, when I saw the car, it had a nice "wet" look to it. Upon closer inspection there was still dirt on the alloy spokes, which I was not expecting. Anyway, this was dealt with swiftly.

*[3]*
On another note, my car had developed a transmission leak and I had to get it recovered to BMW in Harrogate as it went into safe-mode. This was nothing to do with SV HQ as the car was due to go to BMW the following week. However, sods law I had to get the car recovered from SV HQ to BMW as the leak had got worse. However, the SV guys were very helpful and let the recovery service use their car lift to inspect the leaky transmission. This was very good of SV and I was happy at this stage they were willing to help. The transmission fluid was replaced as was the oil sump at a cost of around £600 from BMW. Again, this had nothing to do with SV HQ.

*[4]*
The next day, once the car was fixed at BMW, I took the car back home and noticed that there were lots and lots of holograms in the paintwork in direct sunlight. As you can imagine, I was not expecting this especially as this is one of the reasons why I had chosen to use SV HQ to detail the car in the first place! Infact, there were more holograms than when the car had gone in, especially on the bonnet.

*[5]*
I phoned SV HQ Friday 16/07/2010 and told them that my car was covered in holograms and obviously this was unacceptable. I then took photos and emailed them SV HQ. They then phoned me and apologized and told me that this would be rectified. As SV HQ was over 360 miles away, (round trip), the logistics of getting the car back to SV HQ was not so easy for me due to other commitments.

*[6]*
I suggested that a member of the SV network closer to my home do the corrections. SV HQ agreed and told me that they would take a look at who they could get over from the network, and they would get back to me. They did not. I then spoke to them the following week and asked for an update. Then then told me that one of their employees, Lex, would be down in my area the following week and we arranged a time and date for him to come to my house and correct the paintwork. There was ample room in the triple garage for him to do the correction and I took the day off from work. I waited and waited, but no Lex turned up. I phoned SV HQ and they told me he was running late. Still no Lex. I then rang SV HQ and they told me they could not get hold of Lex. That day, no Lex turned up. I contacted SV HQ the next day and was not a happy bunny. I was then told that Lex had gone AWOL; what a load of !

*[7]*
To date, no one has returned my calls or responded to my mails. This has gone on for over 10 months. I told SV HQ that I was going to turn up at their head office, to which they told me no one would be available to do anything with my car! I have recently been referred to this forum by a member on a BMW forum.

*[8]*
How can SV HQ, who accredit SV detailers, be able to get away with this? I paid close to £500 for them to 'detail' my car and traveled over 700 miles in total to get the work carried out. I have attached a few photos of the holograms on the bonnet that were taken 16/07/2010 for your review.

I appreciate your advice and guidance.

Thanks in advance,
Jay


----------



## Prism Detailing

Jay,

Sorry to hear about the problem you have had, where abouts are you (out of interest) ?

Rob


----------



## jayswiss

Hi Rob, thanks for your reply.

I am based in Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Im sure someone will highlight this thread to Andy and will be resolved quickly, what made to take it to SV HQ and not a local SV Authorised Detailer ? Seems a far distance....


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I am for once keeping my gob shut.


----------



## jayswiss

Prism Detailing said:


> Im sure someone will highlight this thread to Andy and will be resolved quickly, what made to take it to SV HQ and not a local SV Authorised Detailer ? Seems a far distance....


Before taking the car to SV HQ, I researched various detailing vendors. As detailing was a new concept to me I was not familiar with SwissVax and other brand names. However, it seemed that quite a few vendors were "SwissVax Approved". I Googled SwissVax, saw the UK website and gave them a call.

The young chap I spoke with on the phone seemed to have tacit knowledge of detailing and told me that anyone that is a SwissVax approved detailer needs to be accredited by them in Knaresborough. He then told me that SV HQ also do detailing and I could take the car to them as they had appointments the following week. To me the perceived value of having my car detailed by expert detailers who teach the trade to others was too tempting to ignore. My assumption was that a seasoned detailer would undertake the work. However, based on how I got my car back, it seems that this was not the case.

With regards to getting a resolution from SV HQ, I feel that this is long overdue. Surely, a paying consumer like myself, should not have to post negative experiences on a public forum for SV HQ to take note. I will be interested to hear their response and resolution approach.


----------



## Dan J

Thats shocking im afraid to say 

to allow a car to go back to a customer like that is taking the p155,

im sure it isnt a regular thing but still poor show chaps


----------



## jayswiss

Purple Haze said:


> Thats shocking im afraid to say
> 
> to allow a car to go back to a customer like that is taking the p155, im sure it isnt a regular thing but still poor show chaps


Thanks for your reply PurpleHaze.

The thing that made me laugh was the young chap I initially spoke with on the phone was adamant that the work had been done correctly, despite me sending him the photos I have posted in this thread. It seems that once they took my money that was the end of the matter for them. The 'detailer' that was due to rectify the work who never turned up really did make me !

On another note, there was still coffee stains on one of the front cupholders! The explanation to this was that they spent most of the time on the outside of the car. They might aswel have let Stevie Wonder loose on the car with a Brillo pad.


----------



## Lee.GTi180

By any chance, when at BMW, did they do a 'courtesy' wash of it for you?


----------



## Dan J

Lee.GTi180 said:


> By any chance, when at BMW, did they do a 'courtesy' wash of it for you?


even if they did wash it that wouldnt of caused buffer trails/holagraming which is what they are in the pictures.


----------



## jayswiss

Lee.GTi180 said:


> By any chance, when at BMW, did they do a 'courtesy' wash of it for you?


No. I explicitly told them not to wash the car and this was put on the workshop job card.


----------



## Dan J

jayswiss said:


> No. I explicitly told them not to wash the car and this was put on the workshop sheet.


hopefully by tomorrow you would of had a reply to this and steps put in place to resolve the issue.


----------



## chrisc

I went on one of there training day's at £80 to be honest was a rip off.
Then took me ages to get a £20 deposit back I paid for there second course.
And I think they charge something around the £1200 to be approved by them.there's many top detailers on here not approved and there work's second to none.It goes to show really that you dont need a name behind you when your own is good enough.
All i can think of his phone them again see what they say then letter then as a last resort tradeing standards.But you seem to have left it a very long time


----------



## jayswiss

chrisc said:


> I went on one of there training day's at £80 to be honest was a rip off.
> Then took me ages to get a £20 deposit back I paid for there second course.
> And I think they charge something around the £1200 to be approved by them.there's many top detailers on here not approved and there work's second to none.It goes to show really that you dont need a name behind you when your own is good enough.
> All i can think of his phone them again see what they say then letter then as a last resort tradeing standards.But you seem to have left it a very long time


chrisc; thanks for your input.

£1,200? Wow!

Indeed, it has been left for some time. However, I kept chasing SV HQ up until September 2010 with no prevail. They would not respond to emails, voicemails or calls. At one stage I rang them up and told them I would be coming down with the car. They then told me it would be a wasted journey! Then I went abroad with work for some time, coming back for Christmas and New Year and then back again, so did not have the down time to deal with this and it just slipped down the list of priorities for me. As fate would have it I was on a BMW forum recently and a member recommended this site. I am now keen to pursue this to a resolution as I am back in the UK.


----------



## Bel

It's a good awareness thread, which is always nice, but after ten months I would say that you are beating a well and truly dead horse.


----------



## Leemack

I really wouldn't expect this of such a "Prestige" brand

Poor show by them


----------



## Beau Technique

Im sure they will be aware of this thread by now. Bob from Prism is part of the team so im sure he will of made them aware. If the car wasn't right in the first place you should of played merry hell until it was. You have played a sizeable amount of pounds for your car to be right. Even paying £15.00, the wheels should be fully cleaned imo. I hope you can get some resolve to this. Its a shame that more of this sort of thing is being displayed on here now. Standards are dropping by the seems of things and this is by no way aimed solely at Swissvax but in poor quality trades in general.


----------



## Tim186

To be honest I would have been on to trading standards along time ago with the view to taking them to small claims court to get my money back, personally I think it's dispicable that they can even do things like this especially when pay so much money for something that you could do with your eyes closed. 

After care with alot of places (not aimed at anyone or any one type of business) always seems to be appalling these days, I dont know what's wrong with people


----------



## Reflectology

my solution would just be to have the vehicle detailed by someone else and bill Swissvax, they are aware of the issue as they have already previously arranged rectification, albeit no one turned up.....This just goes to show that the best are not always the best, but on a lighter note and as i said to Scott last week everyone has a mistake in them and in my opinion, and this relates to myself....i am as good as my last job, which inevitably rings true on higher ground...no offence [email protected]


----------



## JenJen

Guys I'm not writing this because of my links with Robert but this is one person that has worked on a car. No names have been put forward so we have no idea if it was one of the trainers from SV so other than bringing down the quality of the other swissvax authorised detailers perhaps the complaint could be kept on topic, thus being:

1. The quality of work performed by an unknown individual who I am guessing would be on here. 
2. The management at SV headquarters. 

Please please don't pull the other detailers down as this nothing to do with the approved guys and the level of work which is demonstrated proves this within this forum. 

OP really hope this is sorted out, only thing I could suggest is speak to your local SV guy and see if between you, him and Andy you can find a resolution which is agreeable by you all.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Abz, Agree with you here - But I think the OP is just utter frustrated - as I too would be - all he is demonstrating is the lack of aftercare which one would certainly not expect by going to a supposed 'source' of proper outlet.

I would imagine and in fact I'm sure that any of the pro's and people on here who run a business would be horrified if ever a customer came back to them after a paid detail and said they had issues - to the point it would be rectified immedietly - their reputation would demand they do that, and I'm sure the detailer would drive the 360 miles or so off their own back to amend the problem - After all for anyone on here, they are only as good as their last job - that's a fact of this business. 

The alledged problem here with the company concerned turning their backs on a customer cannot be ignored. That is the main gripe.

Sad set of affairs and OP you have come to the right place. Now that you have a louder 'voice' i.e through the authorised detailers here - I am sure your problem will be resolved to your satisfaction.

Good Luck. :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Mr B I'm not condoning this in anyway or form I'm just asking don't drag down the other detailers as at the moment without a name of the gent that carried out the original work no one knows if he was in fact a trainer. Hey could have been as outside source you just never know. 

But I do feel the pain of the OP pay a sum to get your car done fantastic level. But OP was at slight fault for not inspecting, also you need to take into consideration the length of the complaint. I suppose a likey resolution will be cash returned to him so he can chose another detailer but that is souly down the SV. 

I'm my nearly four years as a Quality Manager, no matter how long a complaint is left for a rsoloution should be found and I'm sure this thread will bring it to SV's attention and a soloution found. 

Shouldn't of happened, it has, move on and fix it.


----------



## MellowYellow

My 2 pence worth, 

Yes everyone makes mistakes, or has the potential in them to make a mistake, but leaving a car with holograms seems pretty basic to me. I understand that you cannot blame everyone at SV for this but at the end of the day a management or QC process should have been in place to stop it happening, especially from such a well known and prestigious name. 
Fact is, its easy enough to rectify so shouldn't have gone on as long as it has. If i were a SV approved detailer then i would be quite worried about things like this as it can bring the whole "approval" process and vetting system into question and have rammifications (sp?) further down the line.
Hope its sorted swiftly before any damage is done to the SV name (imagine being a consumer searching this site for recommendations and finding this thread???) 

Gav


----------



## Guest

I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car. If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


----------



## GJM

abz001 said:


> But OP was at slight fault for not inspecting
> 
> I'm my nearly four years as a Quality Manager


And SwissVax's quality manager is....?

I'm sure a company like them would have quality control in place and if being carried out it would not be a case of customer needing to inspect.

If SwissVax were not able to inpsect it properly then why should we expect joe bloggs to do it


----------



## zedzedeleven

Well that`s a good response from Swissvax hq, hope the op grabs what I would call an olive branch with both hands.


----------



## GJM

blondie said:


> suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum.


Maybe he got bored trying to get in touch and a resolution previously?

Maybe if Lex had turned up?

Suffice to say it's dissapointing when a issue rears it's head, hands will not be held up without avoidance and steering blame elsewhere.

Do the right thing and I'm sure the op with come back with a happy thumps up story to tell


----------



## SarahAnn

I don't think the OP can be blamed for posting on here. It looks like he has tried to find a resolution to no avail. He probably posted on here to stop others making costly mistakes.


----------



## Beau Technique

The guys ( whomever ) did the job and was handed over in dull circumstances so it would not be able to be thoroughly inspected on finish face value. The OP mentions a point of contact with said user that carried out the work The job was carried out in April then point of contact was made in July. 3 months had lapsed and im sure there would be all manner of factors from being too busy, out of country etc but point of contact was made. Looking at this open mindedly. Both share the hand of blame. Though many a circumstance could well of delayed the OP's time in contacting, it was still a sizeable amount of time. On the other hand. The vehicle should of been inspected throughly by said tradesman that has worked upon the vehicle. If the offer to rectify the situation is there then its a noble gesture albeit after a prolonged period of time. Taking aside the reputation of excellence that SV have, this could happen to anyone but it does scream out due to a big brand name being involved.


----------



## JenJen

GJM said:


> And SwissVax's quality manager is....?
> 
> I'm sure a company like them would have quality control in place and if being carried out it would not be a case of customer needing to inspect.
> 
> If SwissVax were not able to inpsect it properly then why should we expect joe bloggs to do it


Any detailers "quality manager" would be the individual in this case...! Same as any other detailer haha wouldn't expect a SV guy in Aberdeen to inspect a SV guys work in say London! To be fair if the gent in question is SV authorised then goig by there guidelines I'm sure they have looked into the level of work since and thus not taken further action due no other evidence of poor work and then also the lapsed time between work carried out it is hard to prove such poor workmanship. I'm sure if further complaints had been made against the same individual then SV hq may have investigated further but to be fair other detailers should NOT be passing judgement not knowing full story from both sides as detailers are not super humans but mere humanbeings that can make mistakes.

If you can read this and say to yourself that you have NEVER had to go back because perhaps you missed something due to poor weather didn't allow you to capture everything or you made a boo boo then prove it and I'll make you a tufty badge!


----------



## Ste T

blondie said:


> I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, *but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car.* If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


you carnt pass the blame back, take control and sort it, was you hoping he didnt have the car?, so the line of "for all we knew" why not pick up the phone and ask him...!!! pfffffttt SV, poor show..

"if he gets in touch directly"
if jay has contacted you the amount of times he says he has, surly you have his number or email address. SV make the first move to correct him, take ownership . again poor show SV

nice wording "endeavor" << this should have read "you will". doesn't fill any one with confidence. again take ownership.


----------



## jayswiss

blondie said:


> I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car. If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


Surely, if I was to take the same logic as what SV HQ has posted here, upon returning to the UK my assumption, (based on the fact that SV HQ had historically not responded to me), should have been that SV HQ was no longer trading. As a 'professional outfit' how can SV HQ base their customer service on assumptions? Appalling; SV HQ you have all my contact details, the onus should be on yourselves to be accountable and put things right. Or shall I take time out of my schedule to wait for 'Lex' or another phantom detailer to turn up and put things right?

I purposely highlighted the fact that I was abroad for some time to see if this would be used by SV HQ as a way to shift blame. Thank you for proving me right SV HQ.

The only reason why SV HQ is now responding is because I have found a louder voice within this forum and real professional detailers have a chance to review the work SV HQ done and their poor lack of customer focus and accountability.

We all make mistakes, I appreciate and understand this. However, it is how we take accountability for these and put them right that shows true substance and character. Frankly, I expected a more robust response from SV HQ. In fact a part of me was expecting a call or mail from SV HQ today.


----------



## GJM

abz001 said:


> Any detailers "quality manager" would be the individual in this case...! Same as any other detailer haha wouldn't expect a SV guy in Aberdeen to inspect a SV guys work in say London! To be fair if the gent in question is SV authorised then goig by there guidelines I'm sure they have looked into the level of work since and thus not taken further action due no other evidence of poor work and then also the lapsed time between work carried out it is hard to prove such poor workmanship. I'm sure if further complaints had been made against the same individual then SV hq may have investigated further but to be fair other detailers should NOT be passing judgement not knowing full story from both sides as detailers are not super humans but mere humanbeings that can make mistakes.
> 
> If you can read this and say to yourself that you have NEVER had to go back because perhaps you missed something due to poor weather didn't allow you to capture everything or you made a boo boo then prove it and I'll make you a tufty badge!


Correct me If I'm wrong but I'm assuming SV 'HQ' is different to an SV approved character who may have done a course or paid some money to have the tag attached?

Tufty badge, what planet you on, the lad got a garbage job by the looks of it, not just a speck of dust missed, seems quite obvious to the untrained eye in any light.

Like you said two side, however the one side we are seeing is one guy paying top money and getting no/poor service and his efforts to try and rectify seem to have been in vain...hence the need for him being directed here


----------



## Ste T

http://www.swissvax.co.uk/detailers

dont see any detailers with the name of lex myself or anyone ever close, so could it be they guy/girl sent is/was not a swissvax guy/girl?


----------



## Ste T

jayswiss said:


> In fact a part of me was expecting a call or mail from SV HQ today.


bingo.. !! im sure they will "endeavor" to ring you.


----------



## jayswiss

Beau Technique said:


> The guys ( whomever ) did the job and was handed over in dull circumstances so it would not be able to be thoroughly inspected on finish face value. The OP mentions a point of contact with said user that carried out the work The job was carried out in April then point of contact was made in July. 3 months had lapsed and im sure there would be all manner of factors from being too busy, out of country etc but point of contact was made. Looking at this open mindedly. Both share the hand of blame. Though many a circumstance could well of delayed the OP's time in contacting, it was still a sizeable amount of time. On the other hand. The vehicle should of been inspected throughly by said tradesman that has worked upon the vehicle. If the offer to rectify the situation is there then its a noble gesture albeit after a prolonged period of time. Taking aside the reputation of excellence that SV have, this could happen to anyone but it does scream out due to a big brand name being involved.


To clarify, the work took place in July. Apologies; I made a typo here it should have been "07" not "04".*

But upon reading your comments, I reviewed the concern and put right my mistake. If only SV HQ followed a similar logic.


----------



## Bel

> We all make mistakes, I appreciate and understand this. However, it is how we take accountability for these and put them right that shows true substance


Amen to that. A subtle point missed by a couple of posters here, I feel.


----------



## dominic84

> I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car. If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


I agree, this isn't a good attitude. No company is perfect. You can't blame the customer, even if you think that it's pretty poor to actually say it!

Hopefully this thread won't be locked and or deleted (as usually happens). We don't live in a perfect world, all companies get things wrong sometimes (inlcuding mine), people have a right to complain openly.


----------



## JenJen

20RSport said:


> http://www.swissvax.co.uk/detailers
> 
> dont see any detailers with the name of lex myself or anyone ever close, so could it be they guy/girl sent is/was not a swissvax guy/girl?





GJM said:


> Correct me If I'm wrong but I'm assuming SV 'HQ' is different to an SV approved character who may have done a course or paid some money to have the tag attached?
> 
> Tufty badge, what planet you on, the lad got a garbage job by the looks of it, not just a speck of dust missed, seems quite obvious to the untrained eye in any light.
> 
> Like you said two side, however the one side we are seeing is one guy paying top money and getting no/poor service and his efforts to try and rectify seem to have been in vain...hence the need for him being directed here


20RSport

Yes through my time knowing of SV i havent heard of anyone by this name. Perhaps the OP may remember the original detailer which worked on his car, this fact hasnt been covered.

GJM

You are incorrect HQ and the Authorisation is two in the same thing. If you look at there website you will find this info.

Yes he got a garbage job, but i would like to know why wait 3 months before saying something and taking pictures. How then can SV carry out a proper investigation into what happened? cause well im guessing the owner would have washed the car before that time and thus seen the damage.

Im not sticking up for SV but i can see both sides. Leaving a complaint so long like this well it will be hard to prove either way tbh. Its a lesson the OP will have to accept and learn from - if you want to complain do it there and then dont leave it 3 months.

What I am asking every single on you to do is DO NO tar EVERY swissvax detailer as this was a single detailer who would have checked his own work, if Andy and Sam believed he was competent to work to a standard then there would be no need to check the work over. I think its wrong to attack all approved detailers because some dont want to part with cash, thats your choices same as it is for some detailers to become approved which with the money paid upfront secures them other benefits not available to Joe Blog.


----------



## bigmc

zedzedeleven said:


> Well that`s a good response from Swissvax hq, hope the op grabs what I would call an olive branch with both hands.


Really! I think that's a shocking response from a company with their reputation, the guy had been in contact with SV until it went wrong then it seems they didn't want to know in the slightest.



abz001 said:


> if Andy and Sam believed he was competent to work to a standard then there would be no need to check the work over.


Rubbish! As a quality manager you should know that people who are deemed competent still need checking upon. I've got 6 engineers working with me who all still get spot checked and independantly verified when the need arises, just becasue they're competent doesn't mean they perform all the time.


----------



## Beau Technique

The detailer ( whom it may be ) carried out such opperation for and on behalf of SV on there premises, yes?
This should be deemed accountable by themsleves as though it was not carried out direct by the folks at hq, it was taken to that premise and worked upon at that premise, under there name so surely, should of been quality checked prior to collection / delivery.
This does seem like a wich hunt to a degree but is relevant and should not just be seen and aimed directly at SV. As I mentioned in previous post, there are good and bad in every trade and unfortunately, SV had utilised someone that did not carry out a correct nor quality level of service which does need amending in some way, shape or form.
I truly hope that there can be some forms of a gratifying conclusion on both party's sides of things and happy days there after. 
( God I feel old and grown up  )


----------



## jayswiss

abz001 said:


> 20RSport
> 
> Yes through my time knowing of SV i havent heard of anyone by this name. Perhaps the OP may remember the original detailer which worked on his car, this fact hasnt been covered.
> 
> GJM
> 
> You are incorrect HQ and the Authorisation is two in the same thing. If you look at there website you will find this info.
> 
> Yes he got a garbage job, but i would like to know why wait 3 months before saying something and taking pictures. How then can SV carry out a proper investigation into what happened? cause well im guessing the owner would have washed the car before that time and thus seen the damage.
> 
> Im not sticking up for SV but i can see both sides. Leaving a complaint so long like this well it will be hard to prove either way tbh. Its a lesson the OP will have to accept and learn from - if you want to complain do it there and then dont leave it 3 months.
> 
> What I am asking every single on you to do is DO NO tar EVERY swissvax detailer as this was a single detailer who would have checked his own work, if Andy and Sam believed he was competent to work to a standard then there would be no need to check the work over. I think its wrong to attack all approved detailers because some dont want to part with cash, thats your choices same as it is for some detailers to become approved which with the money paid upfront secures them other benefits not available to Joe Blog.


I think there is some confusion in some of the responses that are being posted. In response to the above and for clarification of the timelines and points:

*[1] July 2010*
The initial person I spoke with on the phone to book my car in was called Harry. When I dropped the car off 12/07/2010 I spoke with Harry and he told me he was going to do the bulk of the work, with a little support from Andy.

*[2] July 2010*
I got my car back 14/07/2010; at the time it was very cloudy and there was no direct sunlight. I noticed the holograms 15/07/2010 not 3 months after. In the initial post, I made a typo, which has since been rectified; apologies for any confusion. I sent Andy and Harry an email 16/07/2010; 3 days after receiving my car back with the photos I have included in this thread.

*[3] July 2010 - August 2010*
I was told that this would be rectified. As SV HQ was over 360 miles away round-trip, I asked the question whether a SV vendor closer to me could do the work. I was told that this was the best approach and SV HQ would find a SV vendor closer to me. No response. I contacted SV HQ and Harry told me that a detailer called Lex, who sometimes works with HQ, would be in my area and we arranged he would come and rectify the problems in August.

*[4] August 2010*
Lex did not turn up on the agreed day. Despite numerous frustrated calls to SV HQ, Harry initially told me Lex was running late. Then he could not get hold of Lex. A complete mockery I thought.

*[5] August 2010 - September 2010*
I made numerous calls to SV HQ, spoke with Harry, Andy and Stuart. It was like a ping-pong game; being put through to one person, being told the person I needed to speak with was away, etc, etc. I sent numerous emails and voicemails. No response. I then managed to contact Harry and told him I was going to bring the car over for them to correct their mistakes. I was told it would be a wasted journey as no one would be available.

*[6] May 2011*
I was directed to this forum by a member in another forum, hence the post.

In response, I welcome you to enlighten me to how I should bear partial responsibility. From me getting my car back to raising the complaints 3 days after it was a one-sided communication process - me making the calls and chasing. Then no explanation to why the phantom detailer 'Lex' did not turn up. Am I missing something? I just don't understand how the car could have been given back to me in this condition.


----------



## VIPER

dominic84 said:


> I agree, this isn't a good attitude. No company is perfect. You can't blame the customer, even if you think that it's pretty poor to actually say it!
> 
> Hopefully this thread won't be locked and or deleted (*as usually happens*). We don't live in a perfect world, all companies get things wrong sometimes (inlcuding mine), people have a right to complain openly.


Cheap shot, and no it doesn't.

Carry on.....


----------



## Prism Detailing

I think Sam (SV) has stated on the forum to contact them and they will get it sorted out for you, so have you ? Because as Scott said, its turning into a witch hunt....they have said publically they will fix it, so get in touch with them directly and get it fixed....Im assuming thats what you are looking for with starting this thread ?


----------



## Beau Technique

It is the only way to get the matter resolved. Im sure the air atmosphere will be tense but business is business. At least then the car will be sorted and SV will not be hunted down anymore. Its for the greater good on both's behalf.


----------



## DetailMyCar

Prism Detailing said:


> I think Sam (SV) has stated on the forum to contact them and they will get it sorted out for you, so have you ? Because as Scott said, its turning into a witch hunt....*they have said publically they will fix it*, so get in touch with them directly and get it fixed....Im assuming thats what you are looking for with starting this thread ?


They haven't really said that though have they???

Quote: "If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns"


----------



## jayswiss

nickg123 said:


> They haven't really said that though have they???
> 
> Quote: "If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns"


I agree. In fact, I was not expecting such a flat response from SV HQ. Not even an apology or attempt for them to contact me. The last time they "endeavored" to respond to my concerns, I took the day off work waiting for a phantom detailer to fix their mess. Not impressed at all.


----------



## JenJen

So you going to carry on moaning on here or are you actually going to call them like they asked and sort this out once and for all?


----------



## dominic84

> Cheap shot, and no it doesn't.
> 
> Carry on.....


I'm sorry you feel that (genuinely). I said that not to cause offence but because I can recount at least 3 threads (of this type i.e. a detailer/company providing a bad job) that have 'gone away'. Maybe 'usually' was too strong but it does/has happened.


----------



## The_Bouncer

This is all getting a bit under the collar, all round - Gonna do a Peter Jones... I'm out.


----------



## Ninja59

abz001 said:


> So you going to carry on moaning on here or are you actually going to call them like they asked and sort this out once and for all?


+1 moaning on here will not resolve the matter....if you want it sorted that bad i would...heck what your getting from SV is better than i received from my 1st bodyshop visit this year....:lol: to be polite i had the work sorted by another whilst the complaints were still being sorted.

just because they will not apologize on _public forum_ does not mean SV will not on _private level_, neither does it mean it will be sorted by public forum as : -

a) it has nothing to do with DW the contract is between you and SV HQ

b) in someways you do not seem to be listening to the advice/ steps to attempt to resolve the matter being given/provided.

End of. You want your car sorted and the agreement ("solution") has to amicable for both parties whether you have to contact them etc in my book is totally out the window in relation to the wider picture.

To be fair i have never had a problem with SV HQ but i have never seen any detailing work carried out under correct conditions.


----------



## jayswiss

Ninja59 said:


> but i have never seen any detailing work carried out under correct conditions.


Really? Is this not the same as an Orogolomistician Surgeon saying that they've never carried out an operation in correct conditions. WTF? Or am I missing the point completely?


----------



## BlackCat

Why is it down to him to contact them??????
He has contacted them numerous times to no avail, so why have a pop at him for moaning on here and tell him to just contact them !!

They should be bending over backwards to sort this out for him, not asking him to get in touch with them etc


----------



## Ninja59

jayswiss said:


> Really? Is this not the same as an Orogolomistician Surgeon saying that they've never carried out an operation in correct conditions. WFT? Or am I missing the point completely.


you seem to be missing the point completely...i was simply saying i have never had a problem in dealing/contact with them before, im not exactly going to get my own/use SV's light sources just for the crack am i now :wall:


----------



## The Cueball

blondie said:


> I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car. If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


Well the award for the most condescending, pedantic, utterly pathetic customer service reply goes too...

Wow...just how arrogant are you, you do a poor job on a customers car, then mess your customer around, refuse to answer any of his attempts to solve the issue, then have the audacity to type out that rubbish?!?!?!

Here is a link to the dodo juice contact form, fill it in and please ask for some lessons on how to deal with the public, your customers and customer service:

http://www.dodojuice.com/dodo-juice-contact.php

It's not often I am genuinely shocked by customer service, but that is nothing short of abysmal......


----------



## jayswiss

Ninja59 said:


> you seem to be missing the point completely...i was simply saying i have never had a problem in dealing/contact with them before, im not exactly going to get my own/use SV's light sources just for the crack am i now :wall:


Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DW58

The Cueball said:


> Well the award for the most condescending, pedantic, utterly pathetic customer service reply goes too...
> 
> Wow...just how arrogant are you, you do a poor job on a customers car, then mess your customer around, refuse to answer any of his attempts to solve the issue, then have the audacity to type out that rubbish?!?!?!
> 
> Here is a link to the dodo juice contact form, fill it in and please ask for some lessons on how to deal with the public, your customers and customer service:
> 
> http://www.dodojuice.com/dodo-juice-contact.php
> 
> It's not often I am genuinely shocked by customer service, but that is nothing short of abysmal......


Hear hear!


----------



## SarahAnn

Perhaps they will sort it out now and it can be put to bed. 
Good luck with it J


----------



## Aero

Blimey it's not difficult to sort this :wall: SV phone authorised Swissvax detailer local to jayswiss, detailer arranges date with jayswiss to carry out the work necessary, work is done to customers satisfaction and how about a wax top up which is an upgrade from the wax used on the first detail.


----------



## CTR De

i dont usually get involved in others complaints but i find it hard to believe some members and sv staff feel its ok to not reply once to this chaps complaints and make him call over and over , there is no other way to put this but severely poor customer service , why should he keep calling ,a phone call cost pennys but is worth the earth to an upset customer , a call to say we havnt forgot about you and are looking into this and will get you sorted asap is all it takes , ive had poor jobs done in the past and when a company looks after you and rectifies the problem with minimal aggrevation to the customer i would still use them again as i know if theres a problem it will be sorted 

i agree with the "poor show sv" comments


----------



## jayswiss

Aero said:


> Blimey it's not difficult to sort this :wall: SV phone authorised Swissvax detailer local to jayswiss, detailer arranges date with jayswiss to carry out the work necessary, work is done to customers satisfaction and how about a wax top up which is an upgrade from the wax used on the first detail.


Indeed, this is what I suggested to SV HQ after I highlighted the problems back in July 2010. My understanding was that they were the SV Authority in the UK and one of their vendors could rectify the work. At first they agreed to find a vendor close by, I was even prepared to travel to a SV vendor. However, SV HQ did not get in touch with me. I then contacted them and that is when they told me one of the guys they sometimes use will be down. He never showed!  SV HQ customer service, (or lack of), just went further down hill from there.


----------



## Aero

jayswiss said:


> Indeed, this is what I suggested to SV HQ after I highlighted the problems back in July 2010. My understanding was that they were the SV Authority in the UK and one of their vendors could rectify the work. At first they agreed to find a vendor close by, I was even prepared to travel to a SV vendor. However, SV HQ did not get in touch with me. I then contacted them and that is when they told me one of the guys they sometimes use will be down. He never showed!  SV HQ customer service, 9or lack of), just went further down hill from there.


I know I have read the whole thread, I was just pointing out the blooming obvious to SV HQ. A pee poor job and terrible customer service I feel bad for you mate. I hope SV HQ are reading the replies to this thread and have a second thought about how they are dealing with this matter.


----------



## bigmc

**** poor service......£500.
A few phone calls/emails......pence.
All this bad advertising......FOC.
Good customer service......Priceless.


----------



## Finerdetails

There will always be different points of view and explanations.

Its "interesting" to read the opinions and assumptions being made here.

I am confident the matter will be resolved for all those involved.


----------



## andyb

What about Emailing Swissvax in Switzerland:

www.swissvax.com

Detail (sorry couldn`t resist) the problem and send them a link to this thread. The thread is doing Swissvax no favours at all.

Just an idea!!


----------



## RedUntilDead

I would also complain to Head office in Zurich. I know your issue is uk based but surely they would like to be made aware of problems within their operation.
At the end of "history of our company" intro it reads:

we, the swissvax headquarters, would be delighted to gain and maintain you as our satisfied long term customer.

If I was in charge of operations and this was brought to my attention, bums would be kicked.
Just a thought


----------



## Miglior

There are a lot of assumptions being made in here, but suffice to say the job was not carried out by someone in the Swissvax authorised network. 

I did quote this job but lost it to SV hq due to price.


----------



## bigmc

Miglior said:


> There are a lot of assumptions being made in here, but suffice to say the job was not carried out by someone in the Swissvax authorised network.
> 
> I did quote this job but lost it to SV hq due to price.


That's 100% disgrace then, if you're paying the premium to have a "prestige/boutique" company do some work on your car and they farm it out to someone else.


----------



## jayswiss

Miglior said:


> There are a lot of assumptions being made in here, but suffice to say the job was not carried out by someone in the Swissvax authorised network.
> 
> I did quote this job but lost it to SV hq due to price.


When I took the car to SV HQ, I was under the distinct impression that a SV seasoned detailer would carry out the work. After meeting up with Harry at SV HQ, I was surprised to how young he seemed, but he convinced me [1] he was one of the SV assessors, [2] he was very good at what he did, [3] had been doing this for sometime and [4] had been taught by Andy. Andy did seem like a very capable chap but it later transpired that Andy had very minimum input into this detail. To me it appears that my car was used as a training exercise; clearly the person who 'detailed' my car was not capable of undertaking the work. Furthermore, no QC appeared to have been enforced; coffee stains inside the car and dirt on the alloys upon collection.


----------



## wookey

bigmc said:


> That's 100% disgrace then, if you're paying the premium to have a "prestige/boutique" company do some work on your car and they farm it out to someone else.


I think Miglior is saying it was done in house by Swissvax rather than a 3rd party authorised detailer.


----------



## twissler

Whatever happened to "the customer is always right"??


----------



## Beau Technique

twissler said:


> Whatever happened to "the customer is always right"??


Thats not always the case now a days.

Lets take a step back.
The car was detailed in June / July time. Point of contact was in the same month to which the offer of an approved guy would deal with the matter. You were in and the date confirmed and correct?
Im sure there would of been a rational explanation for this non arrival. You went on holiday soon after? Or got back in contact?
Once back off holiday, rather than contact direct it was posted on here?

So the time lapsed between the detail and now is nearly 1 year and through points of contact no resolution?

Im all for things should be done adequately and correctly and if not they should be rectified but with the distance of time between detail and now, im struggling to take in SV not actively doing nothing.


----------



## JenJen

wookey said:


> I think Miglior is saying it was done in house by Swissvax rather than a 3rd party authorised detailer.


No I think he is confirming what I believed at the beginning. It want not an authorised swissvax detailer completing the work. All detailers which have been successful at securing an Aurhorised status will be found on the SV UK website.

Polished Bliss is another company, they only have one approved detailer (Clark) unless more have been through the training at sv hq and been approved but I have not seen any announcements saying otherwise and the website still only mentions Clark.

Authorisation is again the soul individual and not the company.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Miglior said:


> There are a lot of assumptions being made in here, but suffice to say the job was not carried out by someone in the Swissvax authorised network.
> 
> I did quote this job but lost it to SV hq due to price.


Which is really a joke in itself surely? I thought the idea was that swissvax themselves had their authorised detailers to do their work for them not cut the cost and take the work themselves , saying that your premium would have secured a professional first class job wouldnt it. And secondly if it wasnt an authorised detailer doing it at swissvax what was he doing there or am i totally reading this incorrectly? Im very surprised at this all to be honest as whenever ive dealt with them they have been superb with me on anything ive contacted them about...


----------



## JenJen

Heavenly said:


> Which is really a joke in itself surely? I thought the idea was that swissvax themselves had their authorised detailers to do their work for them not cut the cost and take the work themselves , saying that your premium would have secured a professional first class job wouldnt it.


Mark I think this will highlight publicly a problem I have known about for a while now... Where local authorised guys are losing out and not getting the contacts! Disgusting really especially if they are not getting the work directed from hq.

I want to see what is arranged. The right thing would be for OP to have his car done by a local SV authorised detailer at the cost to HQ considering that's what he paid for an professional authorised guy (I am not saying other non authorised guys are rubbish just saying this is what the customer wanted!)


----------



## jamesmut

Miglior said:


> There are a lot of assumptions being made in here, but suffice to say the job was not carried out by someone in the Swissvax authorised network.
> 
> I did quote this job but lost it to SV hq due to price.


So are you saying that SV ignored their 'approved' list and passed the job onto someone outside their own network? *If* that's the case then you'd have to question why people are paying to be 'approved' by SV.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

abz001 said:


> Mark I think this will highlight publicly a problem I have known about for a while now... Where local authorised guys are losing out and not getting the contacts! Disgusting really especially if they are not getting the work directed from hq.
> 
> I want to see what is arranged. The right thing would be for OP to have his car done by a local SV authorised detailer at the cost to HQ considering that's what he paid for an professional authorised guy (I am not saying other non authorised guys are rubbish just saying this is what the customer wanted!)


I wasnt aware of this , i thought all calls etc were made to swissvax who then farmed the work out to the local person that the caller had requested the address from , oh well you learn something everyday , i presumed thats why you have area representatives so to speak so that anyone in an area can be serviced by their local approved detailer just like Pimlico Plumbers or a Dyson Repair centre , i wouldnt presume they would all be made to fight over the costs because then really there is no point being allocated an area.


----------



## jayswiss

Beau Technique said:


> Thats not always the case now a days.
> 
> Lets take a step back.
> The car was detailed in June / July time. Point of contact was in the same month to which the offer of an approved guy would deal with the matter. You were in and the date confirmed and correct?
> Im sure there would of been a rational explanation for this non arrival. You went on holiday soon after? Or got back in contact?
> Once back off holiday, rather than contact direct it was posted on here?
> 
> So the time lapsed between the detail and now is nearly 1 year and through points of contact no resolution?
> 
> Im all for things should be done adequately and correctly and if not they should be rectified but with the distance of time between detail and now, im struggling to take in SV not actively doing nothing.


Beau Technique, thanks for your input. To clarify:

*[1] W/C 12-07-2010*
I dropped my car off to SV HQ in Knaresborough, 12/07/2010 and got it back 14/07/2010. When I picked it up it was a very cloudy and rainy day so the holograms were not showing.

*[2] 15-07-2010*
When I got home, in direct sunlight, I noticed extensive holograms.

*[3] 16-07-2010*
I took photos, (the ones I initially posted on this thread), and emailed Andy and Harry at SV HQ.

*[4] W/C 19-07-2010*
They agreed to have a SV vendor rectify the poor work. They told me they would contact me and arrange this. That week, no reply, so I chased them. They told me that one of the guys they use at HQ, Lex, would be down in my area 13/08/2010 for some other work and would come over to see me to rectify the problems.

*[5] 11/08/2010*
I contacted SV HQ to confirm that Lex would be down 13/08/2010. Harry assured me he would be there.

*[6] 13-08-2010*
No Lex turned up. I contacted SV HQ and firstly they told me he was running late then they told me he had gone AWOL.

*[7] W/C 16-08-2010*
I left numerous messages with SV HQ, was told by Harry someone else needed to deal with this! Every day this week, I phoned and left voicemails and sent emails. No explanation, movement or hint of resolution from SV HQ.

*[8] W's/C 23-08-2010, 30-08-2010, 06-09-2010 and 13-09-2010 *
I continued sending numerous email, left voicemails and any time I got through was told Andy was on holiday and someone would contact me. I highlighted that I would be going abroad with work 28/09/2010 and before I left was going to bring the car down over 360 miles, (round trip), and not leave until my car was rectified. I was told this would be a waste of time as no one would do anything!

*[9] 28-09-2010*
I went away with work abroad. Came back for Christmas and New Year, then back on the project abroad.

*[10] April 2011 - May 2011*
Returned to the UK. Spoke to another member on a forum who recommended this site.

*[11] 17-05-2011*
Posted this thread and miraculously, received a half-baked 'response' from SV HQ.

Beau Technique - I done all I could to try and get SV HQ to resolve my issues. They did not. They had my company mobile number, which remained with me when I was abroad; no calls received. They had my email address, which has not changed; no emails received. They had my residential address; no letters received. In summary, they had all the means to contact me and did not. With regards to the 'rational' explanation to why the phantom detailer did not turn up, firstly I was told he was running late then told SV HQ could not contact him. No further explanation was given. I took the day off work waiting for him. If they were not going to send someone, at least have the decency and professionalism to let me know and not waste my time.


----------



## SarahAnn

They have the opportunity to help you now and sort it out. I'd actually prefer a refund and let someone from this site do it for you. I hope you get it resolved.

It's not doing swissvax hq any favours at the minute with the amount of readers this site has. They don't appear to have been very helpful at all.


----------



## wookey

abz001 said:


> No I think he is confirming what I believed at the beginning. It want not an authorised swissvax detailer completing the work


So you're saying the detailers at Swissvax HQ are not all fully trained and authorised?


----------



## kordun

My local Bentley garage was using “SV authorised detailer”. Was told he was crap and now my friend does work for them on regular basis. I personally made a contact with SV couple years ago to enquire about their training and was very disappointed with them. Everything from answering a phone call, them not knowing prices for their training and other details,they promised to send me brochure for training which i never received. Called and emailed them to let them know i never received (might be lost in post) expecting new brochure or phone call or email but NOTHING 

VERY UNPROFESIONAL


----------



## Beau Technique

jayswiss said:


> Beau Technique - I done all I could to try and get SV HQ to resolve my issues. They did not. They had my company mobile number, which remained with me when I was abroad; no calls received. They had my email address, which has not changed; no emails received. They had my residential address; no letters received. In summary, they had all the means to contact me and did not. With regards to the 'rational' explanation to why the phantom detailer did not turn up, firstly I was told he was running late then told SV HQ could not contact him. No further explanation was given. I took the day off work waiting for him. If they were not going to send someone, at least have the decency and professionalism to let me know and not waste my time.


Forgive my laziness. Im sure I could of gone through everything again but thanks for the clarification. Jayswiss, sounds one hell of a bumpy ride for what was your first dive into the realms of detailing. Its not such a nice treat when the dish is served sour as it were. Ive said this before and once again. I do hope things can be resolved for yourself and promptly.


----------



## jayswiss

wookey said:


> So you're saying the detailers at Swissvax HQ are not all fully trained and authorised?


I would be interested to know this. The primarily reason why I made a journey of over 700 miles, all in all, was to have the car detailed by a seasoned detailer who knew what they were doing.

Perhaps SV HQ can shed some light. The chap that done the majority of my work was Harry. Is he SV approved? If not, I feel truly cheated as this is what I paid a premium for. You don't go to a BMW dealership and have a SsangYong mechanic work on your car!

I paid SV HQ, for the car to be detailed by a SV approved detailer. By their own admission, SV HQ admitted that Andy was not involved much in the detail.

Interestingly, I have just gone through all my correspondence with SV HQ and have found the number of the no-show 'detailer' SV HQ claim they sent out. I have also just Googled his mobile number and he has a website claiming to be the "UK's premier vehicle detailing and valeting service". Furthermore, he is based around the Knaresborough area; SV HQ is also based here. On the website, I can not see any SV approved signs indicating he is a SV approved vendor, yet claims are made on the website about an previous affiliation with SV. Wow!


----------



## wookey

I find it hard to believe that a paying customers car would not have been detailed by a fully trained and authorised detailer.

If they were doing training I would like to think the would use a donor car rather than a customers.


----------



## -damon-

lex is on here but im sure he is not detailing anymore.


----------



## Tim186

I find it very hard to believe that this has been allowed to go on for so long. I know if it was my business i would have sorted this out as soon as it was brought to my attention but if i knew it was doing the rounds on a forum i would be even more keen to get it sorted. i also cant understand the reponse by SV especially on ann open forum i would have thought they could have saved alot of face by agreeing to sort it out ASAP bring this to a conclusion so all of this could have been avoided. This way both parties get a decent result out of it. Personally I dont know whats the problem, whats a few hundred quid i that to get it sorted on the part of SV and also to avoid all the bad publicity.

I actually find it quite hard to believe that people on this forum can seek to justify SV stance on this. to me its clear cut, they done a **** poor job, hold your hands and and just sort it


----------



## JenJen

jamesmut said:


> So are you saying that SV ignored their 'approved' list and passed the job onto someone outside their own network? *If* that's the case then you'd have to question why people are paying to be 'approved' by SV.


I know that has happened in the past. A few friends of mine contacted SV HQs of various occasions months before Clark became approved and instead of directing me to Robert aka Prism Detailing, I was directed to Clark. This was wrong as Robert at the time was Scotland's only Authorised Detailer.



Heavenly said:


> I wasnt aware of this , i thought all calls etc were made to swissvax who then farmed the work out to the local person that the caller had requested the address from , oh well you learn something everyday , i presumed thats why you have area representatives so to speak so that anyone in an area can be serviced by their local approved detailer just like Pimlico Plumbers or a Dyson Repair centre , i wouldnt presume they would all be made to fight over the costs because then really there is no point being allocated an area.


See reply above, quite shocking really.



wookey said:


> So you're saying the detailers at Swissvax HQ are not all fully trained and authorised?


Im not saying they are not authorised but if they are then there name and company should be on the authorised detailers list shown on the website.

_*Please realise my thoughts are my own and are in no way connected to Prism Detailing as people know im linked to Robert in a sense but this is something I have been aware of but tbh its none of my business.*_


----------



## lofty

blondie said:


> I am not going to be drawn publically into the why's and wherefore's of JaySwiss's issues in this post, but suffice to say it is disppointing that on returning to the UK, he did not contact us directly but instead chose to post on this forum. By his own admission, he has been away since September and has not been in touch with us since then. For all we knew, he no longer had the car. If he gets in touch directly, we will endeavour to respond to his concerns; despite the time that has elapsed. Swissvax UK


I don't think I've ever seen a well respected company on DW shoot themselves in the foot in such style on here before.


----------



## Pk777

Funny how they haven't posted again, when someone makes a mistake it's usually courtesy for them to make the effort to rectify a problem or mistake, they seemed to dodge u like a phonecall from the debt collectors Lol!!! For them to
Publicly have the cheek to ask u to ring them, hello.... How thick is this guy!!! The guy has done nothing short of a wild goose chase!!! Lex didn't turn up mayb Clarke Kent will correct it for u!!! 

Poor show poor result poor altogether!!!


----------



## GJM

abz001 said:


> I know that has happened in the past. A few friends of mine contacted SV HQs of various occasions months before Clark became approved and instead of directing me to Robert aka Prism Detailing, I was directed to Clark. This was wrong as Robert at the time was Scotland's only Authorised Detailer.


Bung central, that's what makes the world go round nowadays 

Only kidding, surprised at that as remember seeing somewhere when PB became 'authorised' they managed to get his name wrong :lol:


----------



## JenJen

GJM said:


> Bung central, that's what makes the world go round nowadays
> 
> Only kidding, surprised at that as remember seeing somewhere when PB became 'authorised' they managed to get his name wrong :lol:


See you have to be carefull here polished bliss arent authorised detailers, Clark is...!

They are approved resellers/traders for products.


----------



## 1.8TS

I think this is being blown a bit out of proportion at this stage. Everyone is just repeating what has been said already. 

I've been to SV HQ a few times and seen dozens of clients cars, every one has been excellent. Due the fact we're all human and make mistakes, there's always going to be an off day - and this was it. To call it a **** poor job is not right either, 20 minutes with a DA would sort out the buffer trails on the bonnet. Looks to me like refining either didnt happen or wasn't done to standard. It happens, even DaveKG had a thread about a customer coming back due to something similar. 

It could have been handled better - that is there in black and white for all to see. I'm sure it will be sorted out if the OP calms down a bit and give SV the chance to rectify the mistake. We can **** and moan about it for the next two weeks and get nothing done, or you can get on to them and get it sorted once and for all. The thread was started so they'd take notice and sort it, job done. 

It's also funny to see non SV detailers dive in and look for reaction comments from the general public and the OP.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say that I didn't mean to thank the above post but, now I've written that, I might as well express my thoughts on the matter:

I've just had a very long and entertaining read through this thread and I really can't understand the cavalier attitude of Swissvax, nor those who are opposing the OP. 

In light of the situation and the fact that Swissvax are entirely responsible, their response was shocking. After what's happened, I think they should offer the customer a full refund and rectify the work, not ask the customer to make amends with them. 

I also think that some people have been childishly trying to antagonise the OP into invalidating his argument but luckily he hasn't done so.


----------



## Exotica

Who needs watchdog , well done op for sharing this .


----------



## Reflectology

1.8TS said:


> I think this is being blown a bit out of proportion at this stage. Everyone is just repeating what has been said already.
> 
> I've been to SV HQ a few times and seen dozens of clients cars, every one has been excellent. Due the fact we're all human and make mistakes, there's always going to be an off day - and this was it. *To call it a **** poor job is not right either*, 20 minutes with a DA would sort out the buffer trails on the bonnet. Looks to me like refining either didnt happen or wasn't done to standard. It happens, even DaveKG had a thread about a customer coming back due to something similar.
> 
> It could have been handled better - that is there in black and white for all to see. I'm sure it will be sorted out if the OP calms down a bit and give SV the chance to rectify the mistake. We can **** and moan about it for the next two weeks and get nothing done, or you can get on to them and get it sorted once and for all. The thread was started so they'd take notice and sort it, job done.
> 
> *It's also funny to see non SV detailers dive in and look for reaction comments from the general public and the OP*.


I have stayed away from this as I stated in my post to this thread that everyone has a mistake in them, but I have just nipped into the thread to take a look to see if it has been resolved and this post is quite galling, items in bold are a little disrespective to any other detailer on here that does not hold the recognition of higher profile ones....what you have said is that is it unfair to call it a pi55 poor job, why? because its a high profile company....i am sure that if it was a lesser known detailer, and it has been on a few occasions on here its been all right to bad mouth their work and subtle responses like " should have taken it to a reputable detailer" have been heard....

The other statement about non SV Detailers only backs up your previous comment by saying we have no right to defend our position as a detailer and strengthen OUR position in the market....

This is what really is irritating to read....all the big fish get commendation and back up for their mistakes for others may not be as lucky and their business could take a battering....

See it from all sides OP,Swissvax and other lesser known detailers....the OP has a right to say what he feels about the job and where it was done, Swissvax have a right to defend their position and we have a right to our opinion as well, we have a business to run as well, the only difference is that we dont have a massive following like others....and thats no disrespect to anyone on here....


----------



## Beau Technique

1.8TS said:


> I think this is being blown a bit out of proportion at this stage. Everyone is just repeating what has been said already.
> 
> I've been to SV HQ a few times and seen dozens of clients cars, every one has been excellent. Due the fact we're all human and make mistakes, there's always going to be an off day - and this was it. To call it a **** poor job is not right either,_1:_ *20 minutes with a DA would sort out the buffer trails on the bonnet*. Looks to me like refining either didnt happen or wasn't done to standard. It happens, even DaveKG had a thread about a customer coming back due to something similar.
> 
> It could have been handled better - that is there in black and white for all to see. I'm sure it will be sorted out if the OP calms down a bit and give SV the chance to rectify the mistake. We can **** and moan about it for the next two weeks and get nothing done, or you can get on to them and get it sorted once and for all. The thread was started so they'd take notice and sort it, job done.
> 
> _2:_ *It's also funny to see non SV detailers dive in and look for reaction comments from the general public and the OP*.


1: You wreckon? Better man than most is all I can say.

2: When comments start being fired like this there is no point in entertaining aiding in the matter any longer. Why aim accusation at the very thing that bugs the hell out of me personally. Its not down to reaction from audience nor ego needing massaging. The issue is here be it SV, dodo, or even turtlewax approved tradesman, you would probably understand it from TW but not so from SV. As said earlier, there is good and bad in everything including _opinions on forums_ and more One thing I cannot stand is poor show within trade.


----------



## Pk777

1.8TS it's could be fixed with a DA but if u paid in the region of £500 for a detail I would expect nothing short of perfection and if the guy cud use a rotary properly there wouldn't be any buffer trails


----------



## FlyingfocRS

Just my 2p's worth.
Anyone can go on a 2 day course, pass it and become "approved" doesn't mean you are actually any good.
Get a lot of people in my work who have qualifications a mile long, they can't use a spanner though.
We've all had experiences of approved "tradesmen" who are rubbish, be it garages or plumbers etc etc.
Your first decision in choosing a detailer/company should be customer feedback and prior work.
If I was spending hundreds of pounds on a detail I'd want to see some of the person's who is actually going to do the details work, first hand and in the flesh.
Any decent detailer should be quite happy to let a customer examine their work as part of the pre-work agreement.


----------



## Peter K

Making a mistake is an opportunity to show how good you are by how quickly you can resolve the problem - basics


----------



## SarahAnn

Peter K said:


> Making a mistake is an opportunity to show how good you are by how quickly you can resolve the problem - basics


Perhaps they are sorting it out with the OP away from the forum. It would be nice to hear that it had all been sorted out for him.


----------



## bigmc

But their silence speaks volumes! The op shouldn't have had to chase them in the first place which is what brought this post about.


----------



## CraigQQ

Beau Technique said:


> 1: You wreckon? Better man than most is all I can say.
> 
> 2: When comments start being fired like this there is no point in entertaining aiding in the matter any longer. Why aim accusation at the very thing that bugs the hell out of me personally. Its not down to reaction from audience nor ego needing massaging. The issue is here be it SV, dodo, or even turtlewax approved tradesman, you would probably understand it from TW but not so from SV. As said earlier, there is good and bad in everything including _opinions on forums_ and more One thing I cannot stand is poor show within trade.


i agree, some people are looking at this as a personal attack on SV and thier approved detailers, when most of the comments are not about the company but the work.. surely everyone remembers the thread about the nissan navara with plenty of buffer trails and everyone was flaming the "weekend warrior" in doing the work.

its all well and good to say maybe it was an off day, but most of the guys on here, be it SV approved, dodo approved ect doesnt matter, if they left a car like that, it would damage thier reputation to the point that when they found out about it they would make it a high priority to get back and get it sorted out to make the customer as happy as they should be after a detail.

this might not have been the person that trains the SV detailers.. but it might have been, because he made a bad job of it, doesn't mean the people hes trained would, we can all see the SV approved guys work on here. so thats a mute point imo.

I say its a poor show from SV, there website bangs on about aftercare, and here we have an unhappy customer that SV has taken far too long to rectify the situation, including asking him to take his car back a 700 mile round trip.. 
if they can't go to him, ie not mobile to do so, then imo they should have had the car trailered under a cover to the SV HQ to sort it out and re deliver to the customer.

please note, this is in no way directed at the SV approved guys, as far as i've seen they are turning out work just as good as the rest of the detailers on here.:thumb:


----------



## JenJen

bigmc said:


> But their silence speaks volumes! The op shouldn't have had to chase them in the first place which is what brought this post about.


As I said before backing up SV at all but I'm glad they have not said more than the statement made by Sam. Until a resolution has been agreed nor should SV say anymore, no matter how much members on here push them.

Remember we only know one side and a story always has two... Not saying the OP is lying just saying we haven't seen both sides but from some of the posts on here I'm shocked that you have sentencing SV already.

1. We have seen a breakdown of the OP version. 
2. But what did he demand was done to sort the problem out? Was it stupid requests?! 
3. OP if he was not happy with first attempt at the job why did he not check the approved list to ensure the detailer coming to him was authored, this would ensure he was defo getting what he wanted. 
4. Why has he not contacted SV yet as per Sam's request?! I'm sorry but doesn't matter how stubborn you are, you want this resolved and the place you highlighten the compaint again isn't to SV themselves but on a open forum. I understand your fustration but in reality if your unwilling to contact them, then nothing will get fixed and now you could be harming other good SV detailers by allowing this thread to continue and I think that's wrong. As I have said its an individual not ALL SV detailers but yet some non authorised guys love these sorts of threads. Being authorised doesnt make you the best no, but being authorised by a brand does help to show customers that you good at what you do thus receiving status. 
5. I really wish it was as simple as a two day course pay lots of cash then your approved, it is alot more than that. The companies also check previous write ups etc to ensure high level of work and also being able to work, perform and excel in tight timeframes. So to say it's just a two day course it's not. It's being assessed and if you don't pass you dont get authorised.


----------



## gally

1.8TS said:


> I think this is being blown a bit out of proportion at this stage. Everyone is just repeating what has been said already.
> 
> I've been to SV HQ a few times and seen dozens of clients cars, every one has been excellent. *Due the fact we're all human and make mistakes, there's always going to be an off day - and this was it. To call it a **** poor job is not right either, 20 minutes with a DA would sort out the buffer trails on the bonnet. Looks to me like refining either didnt happen or wasn't done to standard. It happens, even DaveKG had a thread about a customer coming back due to something similar.
> *
> It could have been handled better - that is there in black and white for all to see. I'm sure it will be sorted out if the OP calms down a bit and give SV the chance to rectify the mistake. We can **** and moan about it for the next two weeks and get nothing done, or you can get on to them and get it sorted once and for all. The thread was started so they'd take notice and sort it, job done.
> 
> It's also funny to see non SV detailers dive in and look for reaction comments from the general public and the OP.


First off there has been zero SV bashing in this thread.

It's more dissapointment at how it's been dealt with.

The part in bold astounds me...

Dave KG rectified someone elses work iirc, i'm here to proved wrong though.

And THIS STATEMENT... "there's always going to be an off day" erm no mate that doesn't wash, that excuse should never even see the light of day.

It's okay saying it to your boss after you mess up something on the job but you'd never ever tell a customer "ah sometimes these things happen".

They are "trained" I use the word lightly, professionals, if they can't get it right then who can?

20 minutes with a DA? On a dark BMW! :lol:


----------



## dominic84

> 1.8TS it's could be fixed with a DA but if u paid in the region of £500 for a detail I would expect nothing short of perfection and if the guy cud use a rotary properly there wouldn't be any buffer trails


I agree 100%, but that aside - a coffee mark, and dirt on the wheels!?!? I wouldn't be happy with that at any price! And then alegedly to use the excuse 'we spent most time on the outside' is rubbish.

If you've paid to have your car _cleaned_, then no matter what the company calls it; detail, valet, etc (or charges) it should always come back clean!


----------



## fishersj

abz001 said:


> 4. Why has he not contacted SV yet as per Sam's request?! I'm sorry but doesn't matter how stubborn you are, you want this resolved and the place you highlighten the compaint again isn't to SV themselves but on a open forum. I understand your fustration but in reality if your unwilling to contact them, then nothing will get fixed and now you could be harming other good SV detailers by allowing this thread to continue and I think that's wrong. As I have said its an individual not ALL SV detailers but yet some non authorised guys love these sorts of threads. Being authorised doesnt make you the best no, but being authorised by a brand does help to show customers that you good at what you do thus receiving status.


Agree with you on the two sides to every story but why should the OP contact them? According to his well kept records of communication with SV HQ he has tried on many occasions to resolve and got precisely nowhere. SV HQ should be bending over backwards to sort this issue out and a carefully worded response all those posts back from them would have ensured this thread didn't rumble on in the manner it has. They are damaging themselves from there poorly worded response.


----------



## JenJen

fishersj said:


> Agree with you on the two sides to every story but why should the OP contact them? According to his well kept records of communication with SV HQ he has tried on many occasions to resolve and got precisely nowhere. SV HQ should be bending over backwards to sort this issue out and a carefully worded response all those posts back from them would have ensured this thread didn't rumble on in the manner it has. They are damaging themselves from there poorly worded response.


Sorry but i strongly disagree. The statement was enough, this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ and if they wish not to discuss on a open forum that is there choice and to be fair the correct choice, just as much as it is the OP choice not to call as requested.

To be fair after speaking to Sam just shortly ago, i believe its been miss communication of the OP side. But thats all I am saying on this matter as its non of my business but the ball is in his court its up to HIM now to contact HQ who seem very happy to help him out (even after all this).


----------



## gally

So let me get this straight, he needs to contact them to sort this out?

It matters not one ounce how much bad communication there has been. SV know there is a problem and their customer is not happy.

That would be enough for me to get on the phone and beg him to let us fix his car before he takes it to someone who knows what they're doing and bills SV with trading standards backing him up.

Utterly ridiculous. 

Strip all the crap back the simple fact is he's not happy with the finished product, It should be rectified free of charge and quickly.


----------



## JenJen

gally said:


> Strip all the crap back the simple fact is he's not happy with the finished product, It should be rectified free of charge and quickly.


Who said this wont happen? no one... he just needs to call them. :wall: Perhaps after 9 months SV dont have a current contact number considering his first point of contact was on here and not contacting them? has that ever been considered?

Really guys instead of jumping on a band wagon perhaps this thread should be closed, cleaned up to the original OP post and Sam's response then updated to show the resolution.

This is like the lotto at the moment, he isnt going to get anything unless he picks up the phone!

So continue to moan or do something productive like picking up the telephone and get this sorted...!! Quite simple really :thumb:


----------



## gally

Always the same on forums.

Big name gets mentioned in a bad light and the thread gets closed.

I'm not here to bad mouth SV, they haven't imo given their side of the story and that's up to them.

Hopefully at this moment they are sorting things out. It still comes down the fact that he did call them. Multiple times.

So even from the start of the complaint it was dealt with badly.

I'm sure he will pick up the phone and hopefully they accomodate him and do everything in their power to rectify the problem with the least amount of hassle for the op.


----------



## Blockwax

*freedom of choice*

Lessons learned here im sure........SV main office no way ....use the agent if the SW method is what you want.........maybe the agents need to have a chat with SV Knaresboro as they are underming their business......but what do i know im a newbie!!!..........But i did want a good detail doing to start me off..........i think......:lol:


----------



## JenJen

gally said:


> Always the same on forums.
> 
> Big name gets mentioned in a bad light and the thread gets closed.
> 
> I'm not here to bad mouth SV, they haven't imo given their side of the story and that's up to them.
> 
> Hopefully at this moment they are sorting things out. It still comes down the fact that he did call them. Multiple times.
> 
> So even from the start of the complaint it was dealt with badly.
> 
> I'm sure he will pick up the phone and hopefully they accomodate him and do everything in their power to rectify the problem with the least amount of hassle for the op.


Nothing to do with big names, but to be fair thats the only reason why you guys are jumping on this like a bee to a flower!!

From my knowledge yeah he called them, an arrangement was made and he never appeared! I know myself if it was a complaint i was dealing with him and he was a no show then im sorry but i wouldnt be chasing it up, as its there choice not to show up, or you could look at this from another point of view, perhaps SV were and still are waiting for him to show up even after 9 months of waiting, but then the first they hear from him is on a open forum complaining... Im just shocked SV are still prepared to rectify this even after this bad press which makes a small family run business look incompetent when they and the authorised scheme is neither.

As for SV sorting it out now, well he has been told to contact them, lets see if he contacts them :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology

abz001 said:


> As I said before backing up SV at all but I'm glad they have not said more than the statement made by Sam. Until a resolution has been agreed nor should SV say anymore, no matter how much members on here push them.
> 
> Remember we only know one side and a story always has two... Not saying the OP is lying just saying we haven't seen both sides but from some of the posts on here I'm shocked that you have sentencing SV already.
> 
> 1. We have seen a breakdown of the OP version.
> 2. But what did he demand was done to sort the problem out? Was it stupid requests?!
> 3. *OP if he was not happy with first attempt at the job why did he not check the approved list to ensure the detailer coming to him was authored, this would ensure he was defo getting what he wanted.*
> 4. *Why has he not contacted SV yet as per Sam's request?*! I'm sorry but doesn't matter how stubborn you are, you want this resolved and the place you highlighten the compaint again isn't to SV themselves but on a open forum. I understand your fustration but in reality if your unwilling to contact them, then nothing will get fixed and now you could be harming other good SV detailers by allowing this thread to continue and I think that's wrong. As I have said its an individual not ALL SV detailers but yet *some non authorised guys love these sorts of threads*. Being authorised doesnt make you the best no, but being authorised by a brand does help to show customers that you good at what you do thus receiving status.
> 5. I really wish it was as simple as a two day course pay lots of cash then your approved, it is alot more than that. The companies also check previous write ups etc to ensure high level of work and also being able to work, perform and excel in tight timeframes. So to say it's just a two day course it's not. It's being assessed and if you don't pass you dont get authorised.


I am not interested in the in's and out's of this thread, who's to blame here and who's to blame there, the guy paid £500 to SWISSVAX...why should he need a reason to doubt the quality of a reputable brand by doing his research on the detailer performing the detail especially at SV HQ....now if he had brought it to myself or another lesser known detailer then fine crack on and do all the research you can, but not really a case when you take your car to SV HQ....the brand quality should speak for itself....and the highlighted blue just reiterates the fact that once again as the minnow we appear in someones eyes not to be able to voice our opinions....



abz001 said:


> Sorry but i strongly disagree. The statement was enough, this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ and if they wish not to discuss on a open forum that is there choice and to be fair the correct choice, just as much as it is the OP choice not to call as requested.
> 
> *To be fair after speaking to Sam just shortly ago*, i believe its been miss communication of the OP side. But *thats all I am saying on this matter as its non of my business* but the ball is in his court its up to HIM now to contact HQ who seem very happy to help him out (even after all this).


dont really think the statements in bold match up...its either a personal phone call or an update on the situation phone call....but hey, apparently its none of your business....its none of mine either but If my aftercare attitude was to say "the ball is in the customers court" I think I would be hung out to dry....as would i feel many other "Non Approved" detailers....


----------



## JenJen

Look we are all allowed our thoughts and views on this but I believe you guys are taking this so far away from the mark.

I wont be replying anymore. Just hope the OP does call as requested and everyone stops this witch hunt... cause tbh its boring...


----------



## Bel

> From my knowledge yeah he called them, an arrangement was made and he never appeared!


I confess to not reading the entire thread, so perhaps things have moved on, but this isn't my understanding at all.

It's the SV rep that was a no-show, not the customer.


----------



## dominic84

> From my knowledge yeah he called them, an arrangement was made and he never appeared! I know myself if it was a complaint i was dealing with him and he was a no show then im sorry but i wouldnt be chasing it up, as its there choice not to show up, or you could look at this from another point of view, perhaps SV were and still are waiting for him to show up even after 9 months of waiting, but then the first they hear from him is on a open forum complaining... *Im just shocked SV are still prepared to rectify this even after this bad press* which makes a small family run business look incompetent when they and the authorised scheme is neither.


How do you know so much about their dealings? just intrigued?

With regards to your last comment, that's as arrogant as SV's own response, you're basically saying that because they dared to voice their complaint they should not receive any assistance?

Time scales, their attitude etc, should have nothing to do with how you handle customer services issues. Even if you think the customer is wrong, has done x to annoy you, you should still make sure they are happy. Sometimes customer satisfaction is more important than profits. Also a proffesional company shouldn't take things personally (not suggesting SV do), but again your comment certainly suggests they should.


----------



## Lancashire

This is epic. And make me fear leaving my car in the hands of any company unless i have a pesonal recomendation from a fried and have seen previous work, from the person hat will be working on m car before hand.


----------



## JenJen

dominic84 said:


> How do you know so much about their dealings? just intrigued?
> 
> With regards to your last comment, that's as arrogant as SV's own response, you're basically saying that because they dared to voice their complaint they should not receive any assistance?
> 
> Time scales, their attitude etc, should have nothing to do with how you handle customer services issues. Even if you think the customer is wrong, has done x to annoy you, you should still make sure they are happy. Sometimes customer satisfaction is more important than profits. Also a proffesional company shouldn't take things personally (not suggesting SV do), but again your comment certainly suggests they should.


I will only reply to this one, because this is now a waste of time in my eyes!

I watch SV closely because my ex partner is SV Authorised Detailer, and I still help him out business wise.

As for my "arrogant response" have you read any of my other replies? im assuming no, I've simply got bored and CBA anymore.

I have been involved in QA for over 8years now, and was a Quality Manager for 4 of them. I am a great believer in the customer is never wrong. I myself had a rule of thumb keep a complaint open for 3 months from last contact and if customer returns reopen complaint, but how can SV reopen if his first point of contact is here, and he is not interested in contacting them?!

Thus taking you into a catch 22 situation where nothing will get sorted...

All i was saying was if this was me and i ran a small family company and a complaint raised its head on a public forum slating the way a complaint was handled and the person raising the complaint didnt want to contact me direct, then im sorry but after nine months I would say im sorry but you had the chance to sort it but you took another direction and if you want the work done again you would have to repay.

That is me thou, but i was a QM for a large Oil & Gas supplier dealing in safety critical items so hence i had a time frame for dealing with complaints.


----------



## gally

abz001 said:


> All i was saying was if this was me and i ran a small family company and a complaint raised its head on a public forum slating the way a complaint was handled and the person raising the complaint didnt want to contact me direct, then im sorry but after nine months I would say im sorry but you had the chance to sort it but you took another direction and if you want the work done again you would have to repay.


I don't understand. He did contact them.

So are you saying the company whoever it might be should cross their fingers and hope the customer gives up and doesn't call back.

Crazy. It should matter how long the complaint was outstanding. The pictures are from after the detail.

I know someone who yesterday had his kitchen looked at 8 months after it was fitted. He had complaints about the quality and it's taken them this long to come and see after he emailed them pictures.

It matters zilch how long ago it happened.

Any complaint I get in the body repair industry is dealt with swiftly as in 24 hours.

You phone and then you phone again and again and again to rectify things.


----------



## Ninja59

Lancashire said:


> This is epic. And make me fear leaving my car in the hands of any company unless i have a pesonal recomendation from a fried and have seen previous work, from the person hat will be working on m car before hand.


thats common with so many places though overall :lol:

my honest thoughts go along with the customer simply contacting SV HQ directly end of. Yes there is disagreements from the customers and companies pov.

End of is to get the car sorted.However,Wherever etc.

It is not really for DW members to witch hunt for answers etc. End of the contract never involved DW.


----------



## wookey

abz001 said:


> Nothing to do with big names, but to be fair thats the only reason why you guys are jumping on this like a bee to a flower!!
> 
> From my knowledge yeah he called them, an arrangement was made and he never appeared! I know myself if it was a complaint i was dealing with him and he was a no show then im sorry but i wouldnt be chasing it up, as its there choice not to show up, or you could look at this from another point of view, perhaps SV were and still are waiting for him to show up even after 9 months of waiting, but then the first they hear from him is on a open forum complaining... Im just shocked SV are still prepared to rectify this even after this bad press which makes a small family run business look incompetent when they and the authorised scheme is neither.
> 
> As for SV sorting it out now, well he has been told to contact them, lets see if he contacts them :thumb:


I think you'll find it wasn't the OP who was the no show 

As for some of the comments, I think yours has probably been the most defamatory for implying SV aren't using authorised detailers at their HQ.



abz001 said:


> No I think he is confirming what I believed at the beginning. It want not an authorised swissvax detailer completing the work. All detailers which have been successful at securing an Aurhorised status will be found on the SV UK website.


----------



## Reflectology

Dont think its turning into a witch hunt....in my opinion its the principal that is big fish little fish....as someone has already mentioned, the weekend warrior and Nissan Navara...he got slated and everyone was happy to chip in and bad mouth the work....why should it be so different now....

The issue is CS....if it doesnt exist then fine, but i know my CS skills are pretty much where I want them to be....so all shouting about locking/closing the thread etc just because its a brand we all know should also say the same when this happens to a lesser known detailer, and i say when because it will happen, it does, no one is perfect but the way mistakes are handled sticks around a lot longer than the proverbial pat on the back does....


----------



## JenJen

gally said:


> I don't understand. He did contact them.
> 
> So are you saying the company whoever it might be should cross their fingers and hope the customer gives up and doesn't call back.
> 
> Crazy. It should matter how long the complaint was outstanding. The pictures are from after the detail.
> 
> I know someone who yesterday had his kitchen looked at 8 months after it was fitted. He had complaints about the quality and it's taken them this long to come and see after he emailed them pictures.
> 
> It matters zilch how long ago it happened.
> 
> Any complaint I get in the body repair industry is dealt with swiftly as in 24 hours.
> 
> You phone and then you phone again and again and again to rectify things.


Really do you not read over posts correctly? yes he did contact them and an arrangement was put in place, the OP was to travel to SV and get the work rectified, he never showed up then 9months later he appears on here!

I believe he forgot to mention that part thou, but there again why did he stop chasing this up? If im making a complaint I will contact the company nearly every day until i get what i am looking for. SV can only do as they can, and they cant force the OP to contact them!!

Im sorry but umm apart from Ninja and myself does no one else see that SV is trying to sort this between the OP and themselves as per the contract which doesnt involve DW?!

This is nothing to do with us, but im happy to stand up for a company which does have a very good scheme in place for detailers wishing to receive some sort of authorisation confirming they are competent at what they do...!

Dodo Juice also have a very very good scheme in place for the DADs.


----------



## MellowYellow

abz001 said:


> Really do you not read over posts correctly? yes he did contact them and an arrangement was put in place, the OP was to travel to SV and get the work rectified, he never showed up then 9months later he appears on here!
> 
> I believe he forgot to mention that part thou, but there again why did he stop chasing this up? If im making a complaint I will contact the company nearly every day until i get what i am looking for. SV can only do as they can, and they cant force the OP to contact them!!
> 
> Im sorry but umm apart from Ninja and myself does no one else see that SV is trying to sort this between the OP and themselves as per the contract which doesnt involve DW?!
> 
> This is nothing to do with us, but im happy to stand up for a company which does have a very good scheme in place for detailers wishing to receive some sort of authorisation confirming they are competent at what they do...!
> 
> Dodo Juice also have a very very good scheme in place for the DADs.


So are you saying that the OP is lying when he says he was told that travelling back to SV would be a waste of time as nobody there would sort it? Are you also implying that the OP has lied about how many times he has contacted them only to be fobbed off?

If what the OP says is true then why would phoning SV HQ work now when it didn't 9 months ago?


----------



## JenJen

wookey said:


> I think you'll find it wasn't the OP who was the no show
> 
> As for some of the comments, I think yours has probably been the most defamatory for implying SV aren't using authorised detailers at their HQ.


No you will find the OP failed to tell the whole story as I thought might be the case but with out clarifying that I wasnt saying anything

As for the comment i made in regards to Harry, yes he is a SV employee but everyone is going on about Authorised Detailers...



Reflectology said:


> Dont think its turning into a witch hunt....in my opinion its the principal that is big fish little fish....as someone has already mentioned, the weekend warrior and Nissan Navara...he got slated and everyone was happy to chip in and bad mouth the work....why should it be so different now....
> 
> The issue is CS....if it doesnt exist then fine, but i know my CS skills are pretty much where I want them to be....so all shouting about locking/closing the thread etc just because its a brand we all know should also say the same when this happens to a lesser known detailer, and i say when because it will happen, it does, no one is perfect but the way mistakes are handled sticks around a lot longer than the proverbial pat on the back does....


No you are incorrect, i would like to see all complaints handled in the same mannor to be fair, its not the case of big fish little fish, detailers at the end of the day are one in the same...!

OP raised complaint, company makes comment thread locked until complaint is resolved then thread locked again. Dont hide the complaint but dont leave it open as a free for all especially when your bringing in other authorised detailers when they have done nothing wrong barr being under the same brand!

Now im off my soap box if you wish for a response you can PM me.

Thanks for reading
Jen x


----------



## dominic84

> I believe he forgot to mention that part thou, but there again why did he stop chasing this up? If im making a complaint I will contact the company nearly every day until i get what i am looking for. SV can only do as they can, and they cant force the OP to contact them!!
> 
> Im sorry but umm apart from Ninja and myself does no one else see that SV is trying to sort this between the *OP and themselves as per the contract which doesnt involve DW?!*


What about Halfords? Energy Companies? Car Dealers? et al - so by that rationale problems with them should never be discussed either? This thread encompases a whole plethora of issues that centre around the actual complaint, and I think it's very interesting to see them being discussed.

Also if you join a forum and make a comment on it then that is open to comment from everyone else. If they don't want comment on their comment (lol that makes me laugh for some reason) - then they shouldn't 'forum'.


----------



## fishersj

gally said:


> You phone and then you phone again and again and again to rectify things.


100% agree. You take ownership and manage the complaint from beginning to a successful conclusion. I run an IT Support business and my company reputation is everything to me. I will go to incredible lengths to ensure I keep it and guess this is why I find the response from SV HQ falls short of what I think people would expect of them.

Hope the OP gets it sorted to his satisfaciton.


----------



## Ninja59

abz001 said:


> Im sorry but umm apart from Ninja and myself does no one else see that SV is trying to sort this between the OP and themselves as per the contract which doesnt involve DW?!
> 
> This is nothing to do with us, but im happy to stand up for a company which does have a very good scheme in place for detailers wishing to receive some sort of authorisation confirming they are competent at what they do...!
> 
> Dodo Juice also have a very very good scheme in place for the DADs.


Whilst i agree SV could of handled the large majority of Customer Service with a greater a attention to detail (excuse the pun) which is what the majority of this thread IMO is geared towards the actual problem is not being focused on itself: the car being rectified.

Legal standpoint naturally does not involve DW never will never would. End of even going to an authorised/ supporter from here again would never involve DW in the contract. Which leads me on to believe....

a) this is a slightly witch hunting thread now.
b) The OP probably still has not responded to SV HQ.
c) The moaning on here about it could go onto the next century but i doubt it will get the main focus of getting the car sorted.
d) On a personal level i will say this again i never had a problem with SV HQ contact wise either phone calls or actually visiting. 
e) From what i have heard as an individual in regards to the authorised schemes including SV's i have never heard of problems as it were. End of you could have many authorised/quals to the cows come home but

1) mistakes happen human error ever wondered why there is always updates for OS's don't go looking at the comp blame the human.
2) Experience can count for alot - again we are NOT entirely clear on who carried out the work originally - something that is not for DW again Re: original contract.


----------



## Ninja59

dominic84 said:


> What about Halfords? Energy Companies? Car Dealers? et al - so by that rationale problems with them should never be discussed either? This thread encompases a whole plethora of issues that centre around the actual complaint, and I think it's very interesting to see them being discussed.
> 
> Also if you join a forum and make a comment on it then that is open to comment from everyone else. If they don't want comment on their comment (lol that makes me laugh for some reason) - then they shouldn't 'forum'.


yeah and all them always ring you back....as if. Number of times i have had to ring back numerous companies oh yeah i will call you back - to no phone call is a joke i have one in mind but i wish not to impart the companies name on here (NOT SV before anyone goes on) - it is almost banned in my house now from using the term because of the grief they caused.

I agree everyone is an individual it does not say you cannot comment, but frankly DW is going to achieve nothing in relation to dealing with the problem because the contract never involved DW

its like SV should say in public what they are going to do about the problem - whilst i agree that should occur and has occurred Re: Sony 77m users 1 customer for SV is easier to be resolved more amicably between both parties NOT involving DW.

at this rate maybe it is worth getting Dominic Littlewood involved.


----------



## dominic84

> yeah and all them always ring you back....as if. Number of times i have had to ring back numerous companies oh yeah i will call you back - to no phone call is a joke i have one in mind but i wish not to impart the companies name on here (NOT SV before anyone goes on) - it is almost banned in my house now from using the term because of the grief they caused.


wooooo hold your horses  I think you might have mis-read my post. I wasn't saying they are perfect examples of customer service. I was saying they all have nothing to do with DW, yet they are discussed nearly every day. In fact, we even have nicknames for them '$tealer$', 'Halfrauds' etc.

So why should a company be exempt from 'public' discussion of a customer problem just because they are a sponsor and/or people feel a liking for the company concerned.


----------



## Ninja59

dominic84 said:


> wooooo hold your horses  I think you might have mis-read my post. I wasn't saying they are perfect examples of customer service. I was saying they all have nothing to do with DW, yet they are discussed nearly every day. In fact, we even have nicknames for them '$', 'Halfrauds' etc.
> 
> So why should a company be exempt from 'public' discussion of a customer problem just because they are a sponsor and/or people feel a liking for the company concerned.


i'm not saying that SV are...i am talking about the contract which does not involve DW therefore giving DW little room for actually being involved in resolving the problem directly.


----------



## Bel

I predict all this will be ended in a couple of days with a post from the OP saying that SV have done the right thing by apologising for the appalling way he was treated (a day off working waiting for an unexplained no-show is outrageous) and giving him a free correction detail.


----------



## gally

So the OP mislead us with information?

Abz clearly knows more than we do.

Also I don't see why would he need to drive another xxx miles to get something rectified that's their fault.

But then again i'm a **** of customer/consumer. I expect perfection from companies as I try to give perfection on a customer basis.


----------



## Supercool

Wow, just wow, took me a while to get through this thread, now I'm just echo'ing whats already been said but good luck with getting your car corrected. If it were me I'd steer clear of SV and push for a refund, and get it corrected elsewhere.

Not the best first experience with detailing but don't let this put you off, once its corrected hopefully you can enjoy it. I know how it feels when you buy a product or service from someone reputable and when things go pear shaped they're just not interested.


----------



## jayswiss

abz001 said:


> Nothing to do with big names, but to be fair thats the only reason why you guys are jumping on this like a bee to a flower!!
> 
> From my knowledge yeah he called them, an arrangement was made and he never appeared! I know myself if it was a complaint i was dealing with him and he was a no show then im sorry but i wouldnt be chasing it up, as its there choice not to show up, or you could look at this from another point of view, perhaps SV were and still are waiting for him to show up even after 9 months of waiting, but then the first they hear from him is on a open forum complaining... Im just shocked SV are still prepared to rectify this even after this bad press which makes a small family run business look incompetent when they and the authorised scheme is neither.
> 
> As for SV sorting it out now, well he has been told to contact them, lets see if he contacts them :thumb:


abz001; I have just read some of your comments. Franky, they are ill-formed and have no substance. I feel that you are now getting personal, which indicates to me that you are perhaps affiliated with SV HQ in some way:

*[1] SV HQ claims I did not turn up to an appointment*
You say that an arrangement was made and I never turned up? SV HQ, if you are reading this thread, please enlighten me when this date and time was so I can cross-check this with all historic correspondence and notes I took. I can also ask Vodaphone Corporate to audit my account on those dates and times I ask for. Back to this; abz001, please familiarize yourself with the post where I have charted a timeline of my contact with SV HQ. 13/08/2010, I took the whole day off work awaiting 'Lex'; to show. A waste of my time and a knock-on fiscal cost to myself. SV HQ could not give an honest response. For many weeks after they did not respond to me. I then told them I was going to be going aboroad with work at the end of September 2010 and I was going to bring my car to HQ and not leave until they sorted it. Harry told me it would be a waste of time as no one would be available. This whole notion of me not turning up to an appointment is pure cobblers. 
*
[2] My actions*
Please familiarize yourself with my entire responses and breakdown of timelines. Then tell me I could have done something more. Clearly you have not read the posts correctly, as you ask the question why I stopped contacting SV HQ. The reason was in late September 2010 I went abroad with work for a long period.

*[3] Approved list*
With all due respect, when SV HQ told me someone was coming down to fix their mess, why should I need to check the credentials of that person. In fact, I was not even aware of an authorized list. What you have to remember is that I am not a trader, I am a consumer. So you need to have the initiative to be able to understand that your tacit knowledge on detailing is something I do not possess.

*[4] My contact details*
Again, if you familiarize yourself with my responses, take a moment to digest before firing off flaccid responses, you will note that I mention SV HQ had my [1] mobile number, [2] email address and [3] home address. No attempt was made by them to contact me. Furthermore, since I am now a member of this forum, surely SV HQ now has another communication channel through PM. 
*
[5] Missing invoice*
You talk about transparency, did SV HQ also tell you that the only "unreasonable" request was that I have a copy of my invoice for tax purposes? When I collected my car I was told there was a problem with the printer and a copy of my invoice would be posted out. Did I ever receive anything? No. Something my Accountant is now investigating.

abz001, perhaps SV HQ has offered you a pot of wax for your endeavors and as the un-official voice-piece for the company, but if you do not know the full extent of my plight and shocking level of 'customer service' I have received, please do not try and antagonize the situation. My post was not in the view to create a witch hunt. I posted those photos, that were taken 3 days after receiving my car back, so that professionals in the detailing world could review them along with a high-level summary I provided. If the response had been, actually the photos of the bonnet are fine, there are always holograms following a detail, then I would have had to accept this. There were also holograms all over the car, not just the bonnet. I could have posted every photo I had of all the mistakes they made, but chose not to.


----------



## WHIZZER

*Keep it on track -*

OK chaps this is getting out of hand now - Please keep the thread on course of IT WILL BE CLOSED !
I have read through most parts and it's veered off from the original question etc - We have people having a pop at each other etc

Whilst DW respect all views and it looks very plain and simple facts - truth is we dont know the whole story - every story has 2 sides - this is really a matter between the OP and the supplier and not DW's issue - Whilst we appreciate free speech and everybodies opinion as we have said we are really only getting one side of the story so please refrain from attacking the supplier otherwise we will have to close the thread - also personal attacks on members views are not allowed and will result in the thread being closed -

We suggest that the OP contacts SV directly and tries to sort the situation out - Hopefully it will result in a favourable result for both parties.

DW

Edited -

_SV have been a sponsor on DW in the past and have always been proactive towards the forum but I have to say some of the things that have been said on here have really disrupted that relationship which has left possibly an unrepairable situation which will result in the members of the forum losing out ._


----------



## Bel

I think it's unfortunate that SV aren't using their voice on this forum to generate some positive PR. 

The suggestion that their sponsorship may be in doubt because of an open debate on what appears to be poor customer service by a prestige brand does them no favours in that regard either.

Jay, please take a few minutes to tell us where things stand right now - the speculation, division and sheer outrage generated by this thread is pretty much unprecedented and I think we'd all be grateful for an update.


----------



## WHIZZER

Bel said:


> I think it's unfortunate that SV aren't using their voice on this forum to generate some positive PR.
> 
> The suggestion that their sponsorship may be in doubt because of an open debate on what appears to be poor customer service by a prestige brand does them no favours in that regard either.
> 
> Jay, please take a few minutes to tell us where things stand right now - the speculation, division and sheer outrage generated by this thread is pretty much unprecedented and I think we'd all be grateful for an update.


Bel with all respect - they dont have to reply to this thread and I believe this subject is between OP and SV and does not have to be made a public witch hunt - They can always look to be the bad party for not responding - they shouldnt have to respond to a public forum unless they choose to and may prefer to sort this situation out via other means -

They havent sponsored DW for a while but they do supply Free prizes ( of great worth ) for competitions on DW which they did without asking even though they no longer supported the Forum- AND we try to keep favourable ties with all DW previous sponsors etc .

I'm sure this could have been sorted out amicably and a lot of the comments could have been avoided within this thread -


----------



## Dingo2002

Bored of this thread now

SV aren't responding on this forum (excluding the initial response) because it would be unprofessional to do so. 

OP needs to contact them as requested, I see no reason why he would refrain from doing so. Should he have to? maybe not but that is the stance SV have taken. 

Poor customer service? Possibly! As stated several times we are only getting one side of the story and lots of people have jumped to wild conclusions.


----------



## jayswiss

Bel said:


> I think it's unfortunate that SV aren't using their voice on this forum to generate some positive PR.
> 
> The suggestion that their sponsorship may be in doubt because of an open debate on what appears to be poor customer service by a prestige brand does them no favours in that regard either.
> 
> Jay, please take a few minutes to tell us where things stand right now - the speculation, division and sheer outrage generated by this thread is pretty much unprecedented and I think we'd all be grateful for an update.


Bel, thanks for your input.

Frankly, after my historic dealings with SV HQ I am still awaiting for them to contact me personally. Alternatively, if they want to enter into another dimension, I am happy to exchange Solicitor's details with SV HQ so they can instruct their own Counsel, as will I.


----------



## gally

WHIZZER said:


> _*SV have been a sponsor on DW in the past and have always been proactive towards the forum but I have to say some of the things that have been said on here have really disrupted that relationship which has left possibly an unrepairable situation which will result in the members of the forum losing out* ._


To be honest this shocks me more than anything.

No doubt DW are being punished for not locking this thread from the start.

It's a forum, whether good or bad people deserve to know if people have had problems. Sorry in this case it's one of the heavyweights of the detailing world, it should matter not one ounce.

Dummy's, toy's, pram everywhere.

Really hope you get it sorted, Jay.


----------



## DMH-01

If I was you mate I would contact them one more time as they are now aware of this thread and see what they say. I know you shouldn't be the one ringing but surely one phonecall can't hurt? If that doesn't resolve it then you can take it to the next level.


----------



## 1.8TS

A solicitor? Come on! You want to sit in front of a Judge, tell him you were out of the country for 9 months, then came home and started a thread on DetailingWorld, SVHQ said to contact them and they'll sort it.... and then you got a solicitor?

You would be laughed out of the place.


----------



## andystuff1971

For gods sake just phone them, you are out of pocket and have the possibility to get the situation rectified by just picking up the phone. I know you shouldn't have to chase them but this is getting a little childish now!!!
One phonecall end of discussion seems simple really......


----------



## Ninja59

jayswiss said:


> Bel, thanks for your input.
> 
> Frankly, after my historic dealings with SV HQ I am still awaiting for them to contact me personally. Alternatively, if they want to enter into another dimension, I am happy to provide my Solicitor's details to SV HQ so they can instruct their own Counsel.


i think you have to give them one more opportunity for an amicable resolution to the problem, whether you have to call them or not....on that point you would get laughed out for refusing to contact someone...end of SV have responded in part not totally right but have in fairness to contact them directly on a personal level

i agree with the post above ^ this is becoming childish and silly. Moaning again on here will not get anywhere as i have stated all the way along...


----------



## Bel

It does seem like a bit of a silly stand-off now.

A small slither of an olive branch - albeit slightly barbed - was offered by SV yesterday and I think it would be churlish not to grab at it and see what they're prepared to do.

Go on. Pick up the phone. At least then you'll know whether their customer service has improved in the past ten months


----------



## wylie coyote

Agree, points scoring won't get your car sorted. Either you want it re-done to your satisfaction or not. One phonecall will get you that result - go to it, don't dig your heels in.:thumb:


----------



## gally

Indeed Jay, I hope you pick the phone up and get it sorted.

I myself, from a company pov would contact you but it's clearly not going to happen in this case.


----------



## MirfieldMat

andystuff1971 said:


> For gods sake just phone them, you are out of pocket and have the possibility to get the situation rectified by just picking up the phone. I know you shouldn't have to chase them but this is getting a little childish now!!!
> One phonecall end of discussion seems simple really......


i have to say as much as i wouldnt phone them again purely because im awkward and stick to my principles, i do echo the above sentiments.

just be sure to negotiate on the terms. if i were to travel another how ever many miles to get a problem rectified i would be expecting a proper rectification, my fuel paid for, and possibly a detailing kit (sv master detailing kit) as a gesture of good will and as an apology for poor workmanship in the first instance.


----------



## Tricky Red

I've read all of this and whilst I completely understand the predicament of the OP, I really do think that his bridges are well and truly burnt. 

I hope that he can have dialogue with SV, but it really does seem to be a stand off. If he doesn't swallow his pride and man up to the situation I can't help but feel that SV will 'forget' about the situation. 

It is a shame, because it should have been resolved by SV in the first place.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Tricky Red said:


> I've read all of this and whilst I completely understand the predicament of the OP, I really do think that his bridges are well and truly burnt.
> 
> I hope that he can have dialogue with SV, but it really does seem to be a stand off. If he doesn't swallow his pride and man up to the situation I can't help but feel that SV will 'forget' about the situation.
> 
> It is a shame, because it should have been resolved by SV in the first place.


I would agree within reason to this, if he had picked up the phone when the post by Sam was made, then it would not have been as awkard, but with his stubborness, he has created a "problem/situation/akwardness" away from the original problem.


----------



## WHIZZER

> To be honest this shocks me more than anything.
> 
> No doubt DW are being punished for not locking this thread from the start.
> 
> It's a forum, whether good or bad people deserve to know if people have had problems. Sorry in this case it's one of the heavyweights of the detailing world, it should matter not one ounce.
> 
> Dummy's, toy's, pram everywhere.
> 
> Really hope you get it sorted, Jay.


Dont think its a punishment tbh - Is not about locking the thread more about what some have said in regards to SV and they have supported the forum at their cost with some fabulous prizes in the past and the relationship between SV and DW could been damaged which some seem to forget when the jump on the bandwagon so to say - This has happened in the past again no fault directly with DW with another supplier which left DW looking in a bad light and TBH I would prefer that DW Sits directly in the Middle

I agree and hope that Jay can sort it but would suggest again that perhaps direct contact with SV is the best course


----------



## VIPER

I haven't done so yet, but will be going through every single word posted on this thread later today, and anyone who's posted immaturely or not conducive to the topic can expect me to take direct action in a manner I see fit.

And until I've done that the thread will be closed. I will reopen it after I've read everything.


----------



## VIPER

Right, reopened.

One of you is now in the sin bin, and some others' PM boxes will be flashing in a short while!


----------



## Leemack

Thanks Mark and Bill for calming this **** down.

Now, i concur with the enforcements of threads and this one did go OT.

I have read through most of these posts and TBH i got a bit lost due to the sillyness.

If i was Swissvax i wouldn't be getting involved in this thread any further and would keep it to a 1 on 1 basis. On the face of it, it does look like a poor show by them but until i hear an outcome i will refrain from posting but wanted to say good luck to the OP and I hope it is sorted which i am sure it will be when the phone rings from either side :thumb:


----------



## gally

Old Skool said:


> Thanks Mark and Bill for calming this **** down.
> 
> Now, i concur with the enforcements of threads and this one did go OT.
> 
> I have read through most of these posts and TBH i got a bit lost due to the sillyness.
> 
> If i was Swissvax i wouldn't be getting involved in this thread any further and would keep it to a 1 on 1 basis. On the face of it, it does look like a poor show by them but until i hear an outcome i will refrain from posting but wanted to say good luck to the OP and I hope it is sorted which i am sure it will be when the phone rings from either side :thumb:


My point to Viper was simply a post stating how they were sorry about the issue and how they would deal with it directly via phone, email carrier pigeon ect... would have sufficed.

Like I said before maybe i'm just a nightmare of a customer but that also make me great at dealing with complaints or issues.

Maybe they thought it was best they didn't post anymore in the thread as to not make it worse and give people any more reason to have a go.


----------



## VIPER

*Important point.*

DW would like to make perfectly clear that nothing said on this thread in relation to the OP's issues should adversely reflect at all on any of the Swissvax authourised detailers you might see on this site.

This is one isolated case and so bears no reflection on any other SV detailer, whose work can be seen on here in the Studio section, their own sites and qualified via personal testimonials on either.

The old adage: _"Don't tar everyone with the same brush"_ seems particularly fitting here and worth highlighting.

__________________________

I'll finish by saying (and hopefully will be my final words on this thread), I genuinely wish the OP the best in coming to a satisfactory conclusion, and that Swissvax uphold their customer service record and work with him on it - which I'm sure they will do.

Thanks


----------



## zippo

SV and the approved detailer list has been around for how long ? a while I'll bet,yet this is the first time Ive ever read about any kind of grievance against them . Not that I'm the longest serving member on DW it just strikes me as something out of the norm 

DAZ


----------



## Ming

Just read A:LL of this - well I thought it weas all but it had been moderated before I got to it so that explains some 'missing' bits. (That by the way is in no way a criticism of the moderation I am sure it was very necessary)
My points are:
1. OP. contact SwissVav and try one more time
2. When you have done that, to be seen to be fair and to put most of us out of our misery, post up on here what was agreed.
3. Get your car sorted.
4. Tell us what it was like, with pics, afterwards.
5. SwissVav. Common. Give the guy a call and post up that you have done it. i can understand the legal implications of not posting but stating that you have made contact with OP and an agreement has been reached is safe enough.

I am by the way a 'weekend Warrior' in that I do the odd car, on my drive for minimal payment and try anbd do the best possible job. If I fail to do what I said I could for what ever reason I explain this to the car owner, in almost all instances a friend as well, and we agree a lesser price.
I also try to do EXACTLY what I say and only the other day a job took 4 hours longer than I thought to clean a soft top that was a lot worse on close examination than I thought it was. I asked for no extra money as I had miss quoted the guy - he did give me an extra £10 he was that pleased with the car - and took it on the chin.
Weekend Warrior or not if i had handed back a car as bad as that appeared to be I would EXPECT to get criticised and in my case would not be surprised if word got round to 'Not take stuff to Ming' its as simple as that. If I had done I would have rectifed it ASAP in my time and at my cost - and I only do it FOR FUN!!!!
Mings thuoghts


----------



## CTR De

zippo said:


> SV and the approved detailer list has been around for how long ? a while I'll bet,yet this is the first time Ive ever read about any kind of grievance against them . Not that I'm the longest serving member on DW it just strikes me as something out of the norm
> 
> DAZ


i dont think the issue here is that sv provide bad workmanship as your 100% right in saying this is a rarety , saying that on the rare occasion they get it wrong is this what the customer should expect in customer service and the struggle to get it put right, lets hope this was a one off as sv are a great company as a rule but have dropped the ball here , pick it up and get back in the game sv and im sure all will be forgiven :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

I've read every bit of this thread and have a few comments to make.

First of all I think the Mod's on here have done a fantastic job - I don't think any of them get a salary out of this site but they put more work into it than a lot of folks I know at their job. They could just delete the thread and get rid of this headache they have to deal with.

I have a great deal of customer service in retail, b2b and commercial sales and like others I would say I was disappointed at SV's response.

From what I can gather the OP booked his car in with SV. SV did a crap job on it but took the cash. SV did not provide a receipt. SV have not been proactive about resolving the issue and have come out with more excuses than actions. Any actions that were taken were poorly judged such as expecting cust to return to their office and sending a non approved detailer to complete it (sounds like a non approved detailer did it in the first place).

Up until I read the bit about the receipt I was thinking 'Just phone them' however this *could* indicate tax avoidance and accounting fraud which is another matter entirely. The OP *could *be making it up and it *could* be innocent.

If it was me I'd send SV an e-mail & recorded delivery letter asking for a full refund within 14 days. If they don't comply then get your lawyer onto it or take it to small claims if possible. Far from being 'laughed out of court' as someone said I think you'd have a good chance of recompense unless they have proof that you're bull****ting.

I must add that I feel sorry for the pro's who have invested in SV as it does reflect negatively on them which is a shame.


----------



## jayswiss

*UPDATE
*
Evening all, there are some things going on in the background with regards to my issues I have raised on this thread. I am hoping that I can give everyone an update by the end of this working week.

Thank you for all your advice and guidance; this has been greatly received.


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ Great news - In my personal opinion prob best just to close this thread - otherwise going to continue with needless discussions - OP & company are in direct negotiations - my personal opinion would be to leave it be now.

Good Luck OP

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

The_Bouncer said:


> ^^ Great news - In my personal opinion prob best just to close this thread - otherwise going to continue with needless discussions - OP & company are in direct negotiations - my personal opinion would be to leave it be now.
> 
> Good Luck OP
> 
> :thumb:


Agree. Lock it until there's an update.


----------



## jayswiss

The_Bouncer said:


> ^^ Great news - In my personal opinion prob best just to close this thread - otherwise going to continue with needless discussions - OP & company are in direct negotiations - my personal opinion would be to leave it be now.
> 
> Good Luck OP
> 
> :thumb:


Thank you for your input 'The Bouncer'. However, I am keen to keep this thread open until I can give this forum a ********** outcome as I feel every member who has taken the time and effort to get involved deserves to know the final outcome.


----------



## silky

1st and last comment on this an i hope it gets locked before it gets out of hand as some people on here are commenting ( in my opinion) to get a good dig in at others 

if everything that jayswiss has wrote is accurate then i am shocked about the level of workanship and customer service that he has received from a major player in the detailing world. i can only hope that judging by his last post thats it will be resolved soon to both parties satisfaction.

my work has upgraded its customer care after years of letting it go and now has a system where work issue resolutions are send to the relevant supervisor for that area who has 24 hours to contact the customer and resolve the issue to their satisfaction.. after that then i have to forward the resolution with all relevant details, ie whats been done to sort it out, rectification appointment made etc to a central email address where a manager will look at them and close them off.. if there is no reply after 24 hrs it goes straight to my manager and he then gets stuck into me for not doing it. thankfully it doesnt happen to often 

maybe a system some companies could be doing with implementing


----------



## GJM

abz001 said:


> See you have to be carefull here polished bliss arent authorised detailers, Clark is...!
> 
> They are approved resellers/traders for products.


Yes if being pernickity about it, I should have worded it differently and I knew I should have even when I typed it!

But he he comes under the PB umberella as listed on the authorised list.


----------



## GJM

Prism Detailing said:


> I would agree within reason to this, if he had picked up the phone when the post by Sam was made, then it would not have been as awkard, but with his stubborness, he has created a "problem/situation/akwardness" away from the original problem.


That's a funny view to take on the matter if what the OP has posted is 100% fact?

As the story is told so far, any awkwardness has been created by a combination of failings by the company in question


----------



## Ninja59

GJM said:


> That's a funny view to take on the matter if what the OP has posted is 100% fact?
> 
> As the story is told so far, any awkwardness has been created by a combination of failings by the company in question


This thread was sort of put on hold until the conclusion. you cannot prove what the OP said and again begin firing off at SV again.


----------



## Hoppo32

abz001 said:


> Sorry but i strongly disagree. The statement was enough, this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ and if they wish not to discuss on a open forum that is there choice and to be fair the correct choice, just as much as it is the OP choice not to call as requested.
> 
> To be fair after speaking to Sam just shortly ago, i believe its been miss communication of the OP side. But thats all I am saying on this matter as its non of my business but the ball is in his court its up to HIM now to contact HQ who seem very happy to help him out (even after all this).


If i'm reading this correctly SV have dropped the ball once more by discussing the customers case with someone who does not have any affiliation with SV or the customer.
If i have misread it then i do apologise.


----------



## JenJen

GJM said:


> Yes if being pernickity about it, I should have worded it differently and I knew I should have even when I typed it!
> 
> But he he comes under the PB umberella as listed on the authorised list.


Yes Clark is the ONLY Authorised Detailer at Polished Bliss as per the Authorised Detailers list.


----------



## lee14

bigmc said:


> That's 100% disgrace then, if you're paying the premium to have a "prestige/boutique" company do some work on your car and they farm it out to someone else.


Mr X (HARRY) to my Knowledge worked in the office answering phones and processing sv orders. I for one would not let an office Junior near my car. As for not getting in touch to sort things out, well that would cost money... May be hoping it would go away. The whole thing is a sorry situation and sam's comment does not help. SV get it sorted... PROPERLY.


----------



## tommyzooom

Shocking customer care from Swissvax imo,

Reading between the lines, it seems this thread was kept open because SV were not sponsors of this site, it was closed temporarily when a few prizes or future sponsorship were at risk, which leads me to assume that a similar thread involving a sponsor wouldn't have seen the light of day?

Discuss


----------



## SarahAnn

They are already sorting it with the OP. Let's not mess it up for him by upsetting the swissvax side of things about it eh. No offence to anyone.


----------



## Ste T

abz001 said:


> Sorry but i strongly disagree. The statement was enough, *this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ* and if they wish not to discuss on a open forum that is there choice and to be fair the correct choice, just as much as it is the OP choice not to call as requested.
> 
> To be fair *after speaking to Sam just shortly ago,* i believe its been miss communication of the OP side. But thats all I am saying on this matter as its non of my business but the ball is in his court its up to HIM now to contact HQ who seem very happy to help him out (even after all this).


"this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ"

so why are you and others, who think they are helping SV by posting info/dropping hints to SV working practices? i would re-frame from any more posts as your only fueling the fire. and not helping SV in any way, it should be only SV that post about there way of working. IMO.

"after speaking to Sam just shortly ago, i believe its been miss communication of the OP side."

Access to personal data under the DPA

Under the right of subject access, an individual is entitled only to their *own *personal data, and not to information relating to *other people* (unless they are acting on behalf of that person). *Neither are they entitled to information simply because they may be interested in it*. So it is important to establish whether the information requested falls within the definition of personal data. In most cases, it will be obvious whether the information being requested is personal data, but we have produced separate guidance to help you decide in cases where it is unclear.

Meet the SV team

Samantha is a partner in the business, and Andrew's wife. *A qualified lawyer*, Sam works on the retail sales side and is usually to be found manning the till at trade shows. *She also oversees the Swissvax Authorised Detailer Scheme and handles all things legal.* A petrolhead herself, she knows exactly what she likes (much to Andrew's annoyance) and unlike most women, she professes not to like shopping and shoes!! Sam loves the sun and her idea of heaven is to sit beside a pool and soak up some rays.

the two bits in bold, i would say she should know the points pointed out above by talking about this to other ppl.

*please see above Abz your not helping, your words will be used against you* :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

As i have said previously if you wish me to comment you can private mail me. As the OP has posted stating he will update with future progress and admin having there say.

Not sure why this is still ongoing, but please do NOT quote me any further as I have nothing else to say and will not be bullied into a convo when I have no reason to expand further.


----------



## Bel

I don't know why so many people have their noses put out of joint over this thread.

When it was temporarily locked, I went back and read every single post and I can honestly say that I didn't find anything overtly offensive or in any way predujicial. I think only one poster has made a faux pas in an attempt to defend SV in their CHOICE of not contributing.

OP has a problem. SV made a post that could be construed as unhelpful. Everyone has an opinion on both sides, which they're happy to share and I see absolutely nothing wrong with that.

So, really, just stop with the calls to close the thread. If you don't like it, just stop reading it. If you find a post you really find to be out-of-order, just hit the little "report" button on the left hand side and let the mods take care of it.


----------



## obiahman

Sorry to hear about your traumatic experience with SV. So much for their cutomer service and more importantly it looks like they have cowboys working for them. Saves them right and I'm glad you exposed their shoddy work. Its about time as i think its a complete rip off company that takes the p... on prices of their products as well as there so called SV detail. Contact my buddy Tony Spears, he'll sort your car properly. All the best and thanks for putting up your post.


----------



## Ste T

abz001 said:


> As i have said previously *if you wish me to comment you can private mail me.* As the OP has posted stating he will update with future progress and admin having there say.
> 
> Not sure why this is still ongoing, but *please do NOT quote me any further as I have nothing else to say* and will not be bullied into a convo when I have no reason to expand further.


"this is a contract between the OP and SV HQ" *<< your words*

so why are you and others, who think they are helping SV by posting info/dropping hints to SV working practices? i would re-frame from any more posts as your only fueling the fire. and not helping SV in any way, it should be only SV that post about there way of working. IMO.

even by PM << im no "bully" im trying to save u face....:thumb:

you have nothing to say but we can PM you?? :wall:


----------



## Deano

This is getting waaaay out of hand now. Jayswiss if you could pm a member of the admin team when you have an update we'll consider posting it in here but to save anyone from getting into hot water (legally I mean not with us) its best we call time on this for now.


----------



## jayswiss

*SwissVax HQ problems - UPDATE*

*UPDATE - RESOLUTION REACHED WITH SV HQ*

Afternoon all,

I am sure some of you will be familiar with a recent thread I started 17/05/2011 detailing an ongoing issue with SV HQ after they detailed my car in July 2010.

*[1] Firstly, a few words*
I would like to thank members for taking the time out and effort to get involved. Furthermore, the PM's of support were very well received and much appreciated. I have gone through the entire initial thread to thank people on an individual basis based on their comments. I will check this thread one more time today to ensure that everyone who has helped gets a thank you.

It is genuinely refreshing to see that there appears to be very savvy and genuine detailers within this forum and you are indeed a credit to yourselves and to your industry. Unfortunately, there were a few responses made by a particular member that were not only very ill conceived but also very flat which I felt demonstrated that they were operating well outside of their comfort zone and pedigree. 
*
[2] Final Outcome*
I mentioned yesterday afternoon that there were some things happening behind the scenes. Many members who supported my plight felt that I needed to bite my tongue and contact SV HQ directly. So I swallowed my pride and did so yesterday. I spoke with Samantha as Andy was not about. We spoke for some time and her approach was much more professional than what I had experienced with Harry. We spoke about a few options and the option I floated and went for was a full refund. This was subsequently agreed in a timely manner and I received the money in my bank account this afternoon. With regards to my invoice that I had never received, this and a CN will be posted out to me.

Thank you for all your support with this matter and your advice has enabled me to put this matter to bed. I have also decided to remain a member on this forum and visit as often as I can so can hopefully join in some of the banter and frolics.

Again, many thanks.


----------



## Ste T

Weldone Jason and Weldone Swissvax UK. a very nice end to a out of control mess.


----------



## wookey

I'm glad you got the result you wanted :thumb:

Also well done to Swissvax for getting it resolved so quickly.


----------



## D-Dub

Finally. Good result


----------



## Deano

glad to see this is sorted.


----------

